# Jon Moxley is back



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Definitely AEW bound


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Is that a new video? The production values are good. Almost like a certain company not named WWE made it...


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Love it. Dude gets his character. Looking froward to his next tweet in 2027.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

We want Moxley!

We want Moxley!


----------



## Killmonger

Wacky shit is over.


----------



## Kratosx23

Don't believe this, it's a work.


----------



## Dr. Middy

OH SHIT. HYPE.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The WWE marks that said he was taking 6 months off and then returning are gonna have major meltdowns when he shows up at DoN.


----------



## emerald-fire

Welcome to the Moxley Madhouse!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Been missing and wanting to the real John Moxley to stand up!!! Let's go Moxley!! *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Free at last, Free at last. :fuckyeah


----------



## JafarMustDie

Omg, this is going to be amazing

Mox is taking over the wrestling world


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

emerald-fire said:


> Welcome to the Moxley Madhouse!


Some people who never seen this Moxley will be in for a real treat. Bring on the real insane shit from him and not the kiddie shit that the WWE does.


----------



## Peerless

OMG LET'S GOOOOO


----------



## DammitChrist

Jon Moxley is free now :drose


----------



## cm-drunk

aew is gonna be fucking lit


----------



## McGee

Cool video. Still don't understand that 3 month long sendoff from WWE if he was just going to AEW.


----------



## Death Rider

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't believe this, it's a work.


Hope you are trolling the BUT it's A WORK people cause it clearly ain't at this point


----------



## JafarMustDie

He’s going to be the best thing in pro wrestling today


----------



## kingnoth1n

pretty slick.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Love it. Dude gets his character. Looking froward to his next tweet in 2027.


Wtf? Lol.


----------



## emerald-fire

Moxley vs Jericho in a Moxley Madhouse match and Moxley drops Jericho on top of 69 thumbtacks which Jericho later has to remove one by one by one. :banderas


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

McGee said:


> Cool video. Still don't understand that 3 month long sendoff from WWE if he was just going to AEW.


To sell as much Shield merch as they could and feed him to Drew to make Drew seem like a formidable opponent for Reigns at WM. They also didn't want to burn bridges with the guy in case he decides to come back someday.


----------



## Kratosx23

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Hope you are trolling the BUT it's A WORK people cause it clearly ain't at this point


That's exactly what I'm doing. I've been lambasting these idiots for weeks.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Cool.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

StylesClash90 said:


> Wtf? Lol.


I was referring to him not tweeting in like 8 years or whenever his last tweet was. I doubt he'll use social media regularly just because he left WWE, nor should he.


----------



## Death Rider

Tyrion Lannister said:


> ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are trolling the BUT it's A WORK people cause it clearly ain't at this point
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I'm doing. I've been lambasting these idiots for weeks.
Click to expand...

I was going to say :lmao. In that case screw you for beating me to it. All the people who said it was a work can you please take the L.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Wherever he goes, as long as he drops that Godawful music and that shitty clothesline it should be fine.


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Is that a new video? The production values are good. Almost like a certain company not named WWE made it...


Yeah the production is really good and I don't mean to throw in the AEW name is the little outside company helping maybe with this :ambrose


----------



## KingofKings1524

Oh look! He’s been gone from that garbage ass company for a few days and he’s already infinitely more entertaining than he was during his entire WWE run. Color me shocked.


----------



## Chan Hung

I remember when the shield first came out I said to myself Dean Ambrose should be the star and well he wasn't but now he can be the star he's supposed to be here we go AEW baby ..now if we can get CM Punk aboard lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I AM SO FUCKING EXCITED!!!! :woo :mark:

I don't even know what this is for or what company he's going to, but I don't even care. I'm fucking hyped!

I genuinely thought he'd disappear off the face of the earth for awhile, but this was tweeted 5 minutes after midnight on May 1, RIGHT after his WWE contract officially expired. The boy has plans!

I have no idea what to call him now though, Mox? :lol (and yes I know I need to change my username lol)


----------



## Chan Hung

KingofKings1524 said:


> Oh look! He’s been gone from that garbage ass company for a few days and he’s already infinitely more entertaining than he was during his entire WWE run. Color me shocked.


I know right. Is both amazing yet sad how this little promo from Moxley is more interesting than pretty much his return back as a badass that eventually went downhill fast. The production of this video is awesome. Good job.



Ambrose Girl said:


> I AM SO FUCKING EXCITED!!!! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/kAWI91L.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Woo" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I don't even know what this is for or what company he's going to, but I don't even care. I'm fucking hyped!
> 
> I genuinely thought he'd disappear off the face of the earth for awhile, but this was tweeted 5 minutes after midnight on May 1, RIGHT after his WWE contract officially expired. The boy has plans!
> 
> I have no idea what to call him now though, Mox? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> (and yes I know I need to change my username lol)


Yay glad ur back, MOXGirl lol


----------



## Buster Cannon




----------



## Krin

Did they keep the rights to his name or his choice?


----------



## Chan Hung

Krin said:


> Did they keep the rights to his name or his choice?


I'm sure they kept it


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## kristie wilson

damn!!!! :O


----------



## DesoloutionRow

I think it is safe to say that this is a new Attitoodz.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

SAVE_US.MOX from WWE

AEW is gonna be nut inducing if they get him and Punk on TNT.


----------



## JafarMustDie

Krin said:


> Did they keep the rights to his name or his choice?


I think both? Lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I also love that he is comparing WWE to prison in this video. Breaking out of that shit hole.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> SAVE_US.MOX from WWE
> 
> AEW is gonna be nut inducing if they get him and Punk on TNT.


And its all happening because Vince pissed off Cody Rhodes :lol

Just imagine if after all these years Cody fucking Rhodes ends up being the reason for WWE's demise.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> And its all happening because Vince pissed off Cody Rhodes :lol
> 
> Just imagine if after all these years Cody fucking Rhodes ends up being the reason for WWE's demise.


Dusty and WCW lives through Cody for me in this. I'm rooting for him to take over. No competition, complete takeover. WWE showed everyone who they are when faced with no competition, they had their chance.


----------



## L.I.O.

LETS FUCKIN GOOOOO


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dusty and WCW lives through Cody for me in this. I'm rooting for him to take over. No competition, complete takeover. WWE showed everyone who they are when faced with no competition, they had their chance.


Same here man. I've always been a WCW guy at heart. That style of wrestling just can't be replicated by the carnies up north. I thought when TNA fell apart that we would never get something close to WCW again yet here we are and this time there is no Dixie Carter to fuck things up.


----------



## Chrome

TheLooseCanon said:


> I also love that he is comparing WWE to prison in this video. Breaking out of that shit hole.


Sasha Banks, Luke Harper, the Revival and others are somewhere like :mj2 right now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This motherfucker is trending without WWE's help and just because of a random ass video drop in the middle of the night on an account he had for years with no tweets. 

I'm not gonna say WWE is fucked yet, but it's coming.


----------



## The High King

This MOX video was not made in a few minutes, and seeing as his contract only ended yesterday, he would be in breach of contract had he made this video with AEW while under contract to the WWE.

I suspect those who think its all a work will be quick to use this point to back up their claims.
The other option is this is his own project that he has control over and rightly so.


----------



## elo

It dropped 5 mins after May 1st (US-East) so he's officially free from the WWE, not convinced this vig means he's signed with someone else but let's see what the dirtsheets come up with.


----------



## Ace

That. Was. Amazing.

Holy shit, more of this please.


----------



## Cult03

What is Mox Jonley doing in the iMPACT Zone?


----------



## JafarMustDie

The Street Dog


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Chrome said:


> Sasha Banks, Luke Harper, the Revival and others are somewhere like :mj2 right now.


The Sasha situation is gonna get ugly. Those rumors about her returning on SD to be in MitB ended up being BS. It'll be interesting to see if they want to fight her in court or just let her go because that's where it is eventually headed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## Ace

Put Vince out of business Mox (not that he needs any help looking at ratings) :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Just imagine Moxley and Punk being The Outsiders and then Brock shows up playing the air guitar.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just imagine Moxley and Punk being The Outsiders and then Brock shows up playing the air guitar.


Fuck, I'd mark just for this fun asshole Brock back:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> Fuck, I'd mark just for this fun asshole Brock back:


People that think Brock has no mic skills clearly haven't seen that Brock. Dude is amazing on the mic and funny as hell.


----------



## Master Bate

Need that Moxley / Callihan reunion feud oh boy.

The fact that Moxley succeeded in Callihan didn't the promos would be so good. 

Getting ahead of myself here tho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> People that think Brock has no mic skills clearly haven't seen that Brock. Dude is amazing on the mic and funny as hell.


+1

I'm down for that stable btw.

Hollywood Hogan Brock vs Omega is money if they go for the long build. Just don't Starrcade 97 it. A card with that and Punk/Mox vs Bucks.


----------



## Ace

If AEW lands Punk, Ambrose and Gable :sodone


----------



## What A Maneuver

This legend has returned to us.


----------



## Ace

@Ambrose Girl you happy?

Ambrose gets his creative freedom and he produces a return vignette like this. Surely you got to be happy he's out now?

This is the best thing he's been involved with in years.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I wonder when Roode's contract is up. I just realized how bad I want to see a Beer Money reunion in AEW.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ace said:


> @Ambrose Girl you happy?
> 
> Ambrose gets his creative freedom and he produces a return vignette like this. Surely you got to be happy he's out now?
> 
> This is the best thing he's been involved with in years.


LOL of course I'm happy  My fave is pretty much doing something straight after his contract expires and isn't disappearing or making us all wait! I am super excited!

That video has me super hyped and I can't wait to see what he does next, especially now he has control over his character. We're gonna see what he can REALLY do now. I can't wait for some epic promos!


----------



## TheGravyTrain

People saying AEW instantly, this style of video screams Impact to me if I'm utterly honest...cant say I've seen a single video from AEW that is even similar to this (please post if there is).

Saying that, I wouldn't be surprised if this was paid by the man himself to announce he's back on the Indie market.

Financially AEW is the strong favourite, not entirely sure if he has any buddies there, but I can't say I could link any of them to him. (The neon lights in the video could be a wink to AEW)

NJPW - maybe, but I don't feel like this is likely.

ROH - nope.

Impact - ticks a lot of personal boxes re. schedule, friends, pool of Ohio talent & if Jericho is correct, if they have someone they think could be a big draw - the finances are there, is he a big draw? Very much so.

Could he do a Pentagon/Fenix move & feature for multiple companies? His star power is big enough for sure.

But the real winners are us fans, loved Moxley back in the day.


----------



## Buster Cannon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just imagine Moxley and Punk being The Outsiders and then Brock shows up playing the air guitar.


Better yet give Brock the fucking flamethrower guitar from Mad Max: Fury Road.


----------



## Ace

TheGravyTrain said:


> People saying AEW instantly, this style of video screams Impact to me if I'm utterly honest...cant say I've seen a single video from AEW that is even similar to this (please post if there is).
> 
> Saying that, I wouldn't be surprised if this was paid by the man himself to announce he's back on the Indie market.
> 
> Financially AEW is the strong favourite, not entirely sure if he has any buddies there, but I can't say I could link any of them to him. (The neon lights in the video could be a wink to AEW)
> 
> NJPW - maybe, but I don't feel like this is likely.
> 
> ROH - nope.
> 
> Impact - ticks a lot of personal boxes re. schedule, friends, pool of Ohio talent & if Jericho is correct, if they have someone they think could be a big draw - the finances are there, is he a big draw? Very much so.
> 
> Could he do a Pentagon/Fenix move & feature for multiple companies? His star power is big enough for sure.
> 
> But the real winners are us fans, loved Moxley back in the day.


 Nah, it's got to be AEW. TNA is nothing in 2019, I think he produced this himself to announce Mosley is back.

Was the prison a metaphor for the WWE?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheGravyTrain said:


> People saying AEW instantly, this style of video screams Impact to me if I'm utterly honest...cant say I've seen a single video from AEW that is even similar to this (please post if there is).
> 
> Saying that, I wouldn't be surprised if this was paid by the man himself to announce he's back on the Indie market.
> 
> Financially AEW is the strong favourite, not entirely sure if he has any buddies there, but I can't say I could link any of them to him. (The neon lights in the video could be a wink to AEW)
> 
> NJPW - maybe, but I don't feel like this is likely.
> 
> ROH - nope.
> 
> Impact - ticks a lot of personal boxes re. schedule, friends, pool of Ohio talent & if Jericho is correct, if they have someone they think could be a big draw - the finances are there, is he a big draw? Very much so.
> 
> Could he do a Pentagon/Fenix move & feature for multiple companies? His star power is big enough for sure.
> 
> But the real winners are us fans, loved Moxley back in the day.


Impact lol. So he could wrestle John Morrison with 50k people watching on whatever channel they're on? Not happening.



Buster Cannon said:


> Better yet give Brock the fucking flamethrower guitar from Mad Max: Fury Road.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Looks like AEW or NJPW-bound..

Would be funny if that's a swerve then again..we'll see in the coming days.


----------



## elo

Ace said:


> Was the prison a metaphor for the WWE?


The entire scene was; the guard looked like Seth and a "big dog" was chasing after him - this was certainly a metaphor of him breaking free from his WWE character.


----------



## IronMan8

Okay, if this is an AEW video and it's real, I'm much more likely to jump ship for a year and see how it goes.

That's awesome


----------



## DJ Punk

TheGravyTrain said:


> People saying AEW instantly, this style of video screams Impact to me if I'm utterly honest...cant say I've seen a single video from AEW that is even similar to this (please post if there is).
> 
> Saying that, I wouldn't be surprised if this was paid by the man himself to announce he's back on the Indie market.
> 
> Financially AEW is the strong favourite, not entirely sure if he has any buddies there, but I can't say I could link any of them to him. (The neon lights in the video could be a wink to AEW)
> 
> NJPW - maybe, but I don't feel like this is likely.
> 
> ROH - nope.
> 
> Impact - ticks a lot of personal boxes re. schedule, friends, pool of Ohio talent & if Jericho is correct, if they have someone they think could be a big draw - the finances are there, is he a big draw? Very much so.
> 
> Could he do a Pentagon/Fenix move & feature for multiple companies? His star power is big enough for sure.
> 
> But the real winners are us fans, loved Moxley back in the day.



You're delusional if you think he quit WWE just to go to TNA in 2019 lmao. Not even all the creative freedom in the world can justify that jump.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123452289845473280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123451511365951489
Two unrelated tweets, but pretty interesting all the same.


----------



## kristie wilson

I wasn't thinking AEW when I saw the video.


----------



## MetalKiwi

I fucking love it! 
Dice on the wall - AEW? 

Excited for once.


----------



## Ace

It's superstar god dammit :vincefu


----------



## MetalKiwi

I love the nod to his Deathmatch/Extreme days


----------



## Ace

Viper and Dice? Man this video is already too deep/detailed to be something WWE would produce.


----------



## Hangman

OHHH SHIT! :fuckyeah


----------



## Lorromire

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Same here man. I've always been a WCW guy at heart. That style of wrestling just can't be replicated by the carnies up north. I thought when TNA fell apart that we would never get something close to WCW again yet here we are and this time there is no Dixie Carter to fuck things up.


BREAKING NEWS: AEW has been bought out by Dixie Carter! :duck


----------



## Lorromire

Ace said:


> If AEW lands Punk, Ambrose and *Gable* :sodone


Wait, Gable? He's leaving?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

That was really cool, if I didn't know he couldn't wrestle I'd be excited.


----------



## Ace

Ryan Satin: “For what it’s worth, Ambrose is seen walking by a dice graphic on the wall in his Jon Moxley return hype video. The numbers shown on the dice are 2 and 5. The date of Double or Nothing is May 25.” 

It's AEW boys :fuckyeah


----------



## birthday_massacre

Love the how breaking out of wwe jail undertone


----------



## Ace

birthday_massacre said:


> Love the how breaking out of wwe jail undertone


 It's a fitting metaphor, all our favorites are unfortunately locked in there wasting away producing crap each week.



Lorromire said:


> Wait, Gable? He's leaving?


 Talented and not used at all.


----------



## Master Bate

Ace said:


> Ryan Satin: “For what it’s worth, Ambrose is seen walking by a dice graphic on the wall in his Jon Moxley return hype video. The numbers shown on the dice are 2 and 5. The date of Double or Nothing is May 25.”
> 
> It's AEW boys :fuckyeah












My body is ready.


----------



## Mox Girl

A guy I know is STILL saying it's a work :lmao He was adamant months back when it was first announced Mox was leaving that it was a work, I told him it was real and he was leaving.

Now this has happened and he's still trying to claim it's a work and he'll be in WWE as Moxley LOL. I just told him he was way too desperate not to be wrong haha.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So awesome. I never saw Moxley in the indies but I fucking LOVE the whole vibe of this.

If AEW landed Ambrose, and are going with this ultra-violent Moxley character, it's going to be the difference they need to stand out. A bonafide superstar, with more edge and freedom than he ever had in WWE.


----------



## zkorejo

Kind of depicts how he got out of the WWE and is finally free.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> A guy I know is STILL saying it's a work :lmao He was adamant months back when it was first announced Mox was leaving that it was a work, I told him it was real and he was leaving.
> 
> Now this has happened and he's still trying to claim it's a work and he'll be in WWE as Moxley LOL. I just told him he was way too desperate not to be wrong haha.


 Are you going to change your name to Moxley Girl/Mox Girl?


----------



## Mox Girl

Ace said:


> Are you going to change your name to Moxley Girl/Mox Girl?


Yup, I asked for my name change a few hours ago, waiting for the mods to grant it for me


----------



## arch.unleash

That package was better than his WWE career. It begins :mark


----------



## patpat

Guys no hate against impact but duh....come on :lol
Also I dont see him going back into the "indies indies" he already said he hates it now and everything there is violence for no reason. 
Like no one should be surprised if everyone drop aew's name, it's the one big company after wwe right now in the us, njpw could be a talk too.


----------



## Raye

Ace said:


> Ryan Satin: “For what it’s worth, Ambrose is seen walking by a dice graphic on the wall in his Jon Moxley return hype video. The numbers shown on the dice are 2 and 5. The date of Double or Nothing is May 25.”
> 
> It's AEW boys :fuckyeah


It's happening... it's really fucking happening... I'M SO READY FOR DOUBLE OR NOTHING, HIT ME!


----------



## patpat

Je just followed aew!


----------



## Ace

Raye said:


> It's happening... it's really fucking happening... I'M SO READY FOR DOUBLE OR NOTHING, HIT ME!


 More excited for it than I was for WM.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Ace said:


> More excited for it than I was for WM.


MOX JONLEY IS HERE IN THE IMPACT ZONE!!!111 :mj2


----------



## JustAName

I really hope this means he is going to AEW or NJPW, the rest I don't much care for atm, don't want to start watching impact/tna/Whatever their name is now, again. 

At least this is awesome news that means he isn't done with wrestling, at all. Also that promo was better than pretty much his entire WWE run, good job WWE.


----------



## Black Widow

This is the best thing that ever happened!! I am so happy.


----------



## TD Stinger

:mark :mark :mark

Why!? Why does all the good shit happen when I'm already asleep!?

My boy ain't taking a break! He's back on Twitter! He looks fucking awesome! And again, he's back on fucking Twitter!

Is he AEW bound? Do those dice in the video mean anything. Maybe. Maybe not. But shit that video was so damn good. And now he can go anywhere he wants and hopefully do whatever he wants.

Mother. Fucking. Yes.

:yes


----------



## Shaun_27

:clap Really nice video and really happy for the Ambrose/Moxley fans. Gotta say I was in the group that thought it was a work. I'm not sure why WWE would promote him so much this close to his release unless they were trying to convince him to stay which fell through? 

Really excited to see where this goes, the Dean Ambrose character got really stale for me so I've been begging for a reset, and this is about as hard as you can hit that button. My knowledge of AEW isn't great - not been following it in too much detail, but this would peak my interest.


----------



## -XERO-

-XERO- said:


> DGenerationMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123438186410205184
> 
> 
> 
> Framed, Part 2 / My Name Is (NOT Dean Ambrose)
Click to expand...




-XERO- said:


> Oh shit....
> 
> *How Dean Ambrose and WWE are possibly pulling off the swerve of the century*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few hours ago, Dean Ambrose, via his old Twitter handle "Jon Moxley", posted a video where he can be seen escaping from a prison. The video has taken the internet by storm and will be all over the news today. It should also be noted that Ambrose is now going by his Indy ring-name, Jon Moxley.
> 
> The video contains subtle references to AEW's first pay-per-view event, Double or Nothing, such as the dices (which can be seen on the event's promotional posters). In addition to that, the numbers on dices are 2 and 5 (which can mean 25th May, the date on which the event is being held).
> 
> Many people have also compared Moxley breaking out of prison to Dean Ambrose finally getting his freedom from WWE. If that's not enough, Cody, the EVP of AEW, has liked the video tweet!
> 
> https://twitter.com/JonMoxley/status/1123438186410205184
> 
> While the video was quite intriguing and has fueled speculations regarding Ambrose joining AEW, this can all be one giant work. Unlike other Superstars who leave WWE with a sour taste in their mouths, Ambrose walked out after grabbing a huge win alongside his Shield brothers.
> 
> Standing ovation - Quite unusual from WWE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of that event was broadcasted on WWE Network. Prior to that, The Shield was interviewed. WWE doesn't give that much coverage to a Superstar who is speculated to join the biggest alternative there is to the company.
> 
> Additionally, a few reports emerged around 2 months ago regarding an interesting departure storyline pitched by Ambrose to WWE. Part of the deal was to make people believe that the Lunatic Fringe is actually done with WWE. Until last night, many people were convinced that the whole situation is a work. It's hard to keep anything a secret in this age.
> 
> However, today's video has caused many people to rethink. The violent content in the video, the subtle references to Double or Nothing, and the reuse of the Jon Moxley name are indicating that WWE might not be involved in it.
> 
> *Yet, it is most probably a work, and if it is, not only will WWE prove to its audience that it is always one step ahead of them, but they will also possibly get more insight into AEW and the type of contracts they are offering, if the new promotion reaches out to Moxley.*
> 
> It's an exciting time to be a professional wrestling fan and the next few weeks are going to be quite interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sportskeeda.com/amp/wwe...m_medium=skwwetwi&utm_campaign=skprowrestling
Click to expand...




Ambrose Girl said:


> SportsKeeda isn't a reliable source, so I wouldn't believe any of that.





-XERO- said:


> Hmmmm....probably not.
> 
> But "Jon Moxley" is the #5 trend in the US on Twitter, and that link is right under his name on the side of the page.
> 
> So, that's what I went by.


^


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

HELL FUCKING YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## .christopher.

Can't say I'm a fan of his, but good for him. I hope he goes on to making the WWE look like bigger fools than they already are.


----------



## patpat

People still saying it's a work 
Goddamn


----------



## RiverFenix

Jon Moxley wouldn't be on twitter posting hype vids of himself. It would have been better for AEW (or whoever) to tweet out old footage with voice over from an interview with Mox or something.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:mark

Holy shit! Yes!


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder

think hes 5 years too late.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*One of the greatest promo cutters in history is coming back to where he can finally be free and be himself. Truly a day where wrestling fans can rejoice. I am excited to see him back to his roots.*


----------



## RapShepard

Definitely a dope video, only knock is it should've been a little grimier in the prison. But hope he can enjoy whatever he does next.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Damn. Get the feeling now he was very sick and tired of the corny shit in WWE, their narrow minded booking and the endless Shield crap. He's not wasting anytime.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Fuck Yes! :mark I can't believe he actually touched that twitter account!


----------



## Jedah

Wasn't the word out that he wasn't going to AEW? Hope it was a swerve. He should go. He'd be a top guy there on day one.


----------



## V-Trigger

Good stuff.


----------



## RiverFenix

If this was all a swerve by Ambrose/Moxley and WWE and it's about his re-debut come the fall on Fox's Smackdown would AEW release a statement saying that they have had no contact with the talent and he is not coming to AEW or would the ride the wave for the free press and hope fans were not pissed off at them when Moxley showed up on WWE programming come the fall?


----------



## V-Trigger

Cody disliked the tweet. Something is up or he's trying to be subtle.


----------



## Erik.

How could anyone write off AEW after seeing a video?

The production value on a lot of the AEW videos has been incredible - so this doesn't surprise me. 

Could he go back to CZW? Could he go and work other independents? Sure. I mean PAC is doing a lot of work throughout the world and I think AEW wants to be a place that invites all talents and keeps it open for anyone from any company. 

But if Moxley isn't on an AEW PPV or TV show by the end of the year, I would be absolutely fucking amazed.

Hyped isn't the fucking word.

This is HOW you hype something. AEW haven't even mentioned it. Haven't brought up Ambrose once. Haven't really teased him and in all honesty probably won't. But a simple vignette on Moxleys official Twitter, which he hadn't used for over 5 years has got EVERYONE talking.

THAT is hype. This is a new era in wrestling. Get excited.


----------



## RiverFenix

The production value means he didn't self produce it. It's WWE or AEW. That is not ROH quality or Impact level and not a NJPW production.


----------



## jeffatron

Erik. said:


> How could anyone write off AEW after seeing a video?
> 
> The production value on a lot of the AEW videos has been incredible - so this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Could he go back to CZW? Could he go and work other independents? Sure. I mean PAC is doing a lot of work throughout the world and I think AEW wants to be a place that invites all talents and keeps it open for anyone from any company.
> 
> But if Moxley isn't on an AEW PPV or TV show by the end of the year, I would be absolutely fucking amazed.
> 
> Hyped isn't the fucking word.
> 
> This is HOW you hype something. AEW haven't even mentioned it. Haven't brought up Ambrose once. Haven't really teased him and in all honesty probably won't. But a simple vignette on Moxleys official Twitter, which he hadn't used for over 5 years has got EVERYONE talking.
> 
> THAT is hype. This is a new era in wrestling. Get excited.



Couldn't agree with you more. This is the REAL new era. I couldn't be more excited. 

And you are 100% right, I'm really impressed withthe production value of all things AEW lately. Those dustin/cody promos were really well made. FINALLY we have an alternative that doesn't look like it's ghetto a.f and presented like a big deal.

I'm now thinking I will pay for DoN and not just stream it.


----------



## sbuch

It'd be cool if he was a free agent for awhile popping up in different promotions all over the world. 

Aew would be great too


----------



## Jedah

Now if only Asuka and Black could be free.  I like a lot of people in WWE but if those two left it would be very hard for me to will myself to care at all anymore.



Rookie of the Year said:


> So awesome. I never saw Moxley in the indies but I fucking LOVE the whole vibe of this.
> 
> If AEW landed Ambrose, and are going with this ultra-violent Moxley character, it's going to be the difference they need to stand out. A bonafide superstar, with more edge and freedom than he ever had in WWE.


Imagine if Mox just shows up and brutalizes Omega at the end of DoN after the match with Jericho. :taker

They aren't crowning any new champions yet, right? Moxley vs. Omega to crown the first champion would be the natural way to go if the option is available.


----------



## jeffatron

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yup, I asked for my name change a few hours ago, waiting for the mods to grant it for me


That's fkin awesome! Glad to see someone who loves WWE stuff still get on board. Nice to see there is still some sensible people here who just want to enjoy things they like and don't apologize for it 

Looking forward to see where Moxley goes with this, even though I wasn;t the biggest Ambrose fan, I think he has a lot to show and prove again, and he's going to be one of the most interesting things going forward.


...


Punk v Moxley in Chicago please!


----------



## Telos

_Moxley!
Moxley!
At last, you’re on your owwwwwwwwn!_


----------



## Erik.

I hope if he DOES go to AEW, they never confirm him as a signing.

Bill him as something like the hottest free agent on the market.

Have him just cause havoc all over the place at different promotions perhaps. 

Having him destroy someone at Double or Nothing or make an appearance is all well and good but because they've already booked matches for some of their top stars at their next 2 PPVs following Double or Nothing, it means Ambrose isn't going to be involved with any of Omega or Cody.

So just interfering and causing havoc would make a lot more sense. 

Either way, I am excited and everyone who's fan of wrestling should be too. This is what we've wanted, right?


----------



## A-C-P

:trips8


----------



## Sensei Utero

Damn, that was great.


----------



## Prosper

AEW is gonna book him SO FUCKIN WELL.


----------



## Erik.

And whilst the dice on the wall are at "2" and "5" - the date of which Double or Nothing is on next month (25th May).

The Viper Room which is printed above the dice is well known for gambling/poker etc.










Plus, it's being held WHERE HE FUCKING LIVES.


----------



## Telos

The High King said:


> This MOX video was not made in a few minutes, and seeing as his contract only ended yesterday, he would be in breach of contract had he made this video with AEW while under contract to the WWE.
> 
> I suspect those who think its all a work will be quick to use this point to back up their claims.
> *The other option is this is his own project that he has control over and rightly so.*


The latter would be my guess.



Erik. said:


> And whilst the dice on the wall are at "2" and "5" - the date of which Double or Nothing is on next month (25th May).
> 
> The Viper Room which is printed above the dice is well known for gambling/poker etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, it's being held WHERE HE FUCKING LIVES.


Also there was the interview with Cole before the final Shield special, where he alluded to coming “into this casino” and now he’s cashing out his chips. :mark:


----------



## Irig

Looking at the video quality and seeing how Bray Wyatt has been repositioned with different gimmick I wonder if Ambrose too is following it with a new identity. Maybe he comes back when SmackDown is on Fox as it will not be PG I hear from wrestling news sites... 

Let's see

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Well, Rollins has acknowledged it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123594954696220672


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> I hope if he DOES go to AEW, they never confirm him as a signing.
> 
> Bill him as something like the hottest free agent on the market.
> 
> Have him just cause *havoc* all over the place at different promotions perhaps.
> 
> Having him destroy someone at Double or Nothing or make an appearance is all well and good but because they've already booked matches for some of their top stars at their next 2 PPVs following Double or Nothing, it means Ambrose isn't going to be involved with any of Omega or Cody.
> 
> So just interfering and causing *havoc* would make a lot more sense.
> 
> Either way, I am excited and everyone who's fan of wrestling should be too. This is what we've wanted, right?


Hm... Havoc you say? As in Jimmy "Fucking" Havoc?


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> Hm... Havoc you say? As in Jimmy "Fucking" Havoc?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090501507068452864


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Too bad we won't get...

Moxley vs Black
Moxley vs Firefly Funhouse Bray
Moxley vs Lars
Moxley vs Joe
Moxley vs Scottish Psychopath McIntyre


----------



## Chan Hung

#KofiMania said:


> Need that Moxley / Callihan reunion feud oh boy.
> 
> The fact that Moxley succeeded in Callihan didn't the promos would be so good.
> 
> Getting ahead of myself here tho.


Oh man is Callihan as heel can be in AEW vs Moxley holy shit that be amazing


----------



## Chan Hung

Irig said:


> Looking at the video quality and seeing how Bray Wyatt has been repositioned with different gimmick I wonder if Ambrose too is following it with a new identity. Maybe he comes back when SmackDown is on Fox as it will not be PG I hear from wrestling news sites...
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


No offense here but I'm actually shocked people think he's coming back to the WWE LOL :heston


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Never been a huge fan of his wrestling but the charisma is undeniable. It's clear that WWE over exposed him and refused to protect him in the booking and I hope he shows Vince just how much money he left on the table with him.

This is a huge boon for those of us that care about the wrestling industry outside of WWE. Huge props to Cody Rhodes for showing guys that they can bet on themselves and win. You don't "make history" by getting some belt at Wrestlemania you make it by changing the game.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> How could anyone write off AEW after seeing a video?
> 
> The production value on a lot of the AEW videos has been incredible - so this doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Could he go back to CZW? Could he go and work other independents? Sure. I mean PAC is doing a lot of work throughout the world and I think AEW wants to be a place that invites all talents and keeps it open for anyone from any company.
> 
> But if Moxley isn't on an AEW PPV or TV show by the end of the year, I would be absolutely fucking amazed.
> 
> Hyped isn't the fucking word.
> 
> This is HOW you hype something. AEW haven't even mentioned it. Haven't brought up Ambrose once. Haven't really teased him and in all honesty probably won't. But a simple vignette on Moxleys official Twitter, which he hadn't used for over 5 years has got EVERYONE talking.
> 
> THAT is hype. This is a new era in wrestling. Get excited.


I'm so pumped bro. Enough of this WWE bullshit. One fuckin vignette has got me more excited than all of the road to WM and all of Ambrose's return run. That's fuckin crazy. I miss that feeling from wrestling and haven't felt it since Becky turned at Summerslam and before that, I haven't felt it since HBK/Taker WM25.

It's time for a true alternative and sports entertainment that actually entertains. Moxley is gonna show up at DON I think. If not then probably at Fight for the Fallen.


----------



## Buster Baxter

May 25th can't come fast enough. This is the most excited I have been about anything wrestling related in a while.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Ace said:


> Ryan Satin: “For what it’s worth, Ambrose is seen walking by a dice graphic on the wall in his Jon Moxley return hype video. The numbers shown on the dice are 2 and 5. The date of Double or Nothing is May 25.”
> 
> It's AEW boys :fuckyeah


Oh, Shit............. :banana


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm so pumped bro. Enough of this WWE bullshit. One fuckin vignette has got me more excited than all of the road to WM and all of Ambrose's return run. That's fuckin crazy. I miss that feeling from wrestling and haven't felt it since Becky turned at Summerslam and before that, I haven't felt it since HBK/Taker WM25.
> 
> It's time for a true alternative and sports entertainment that actually entertains. Moxley is gonna show up at DON I think. If not then probably at Fight for the Fallen.


They have absolutely KNOCKED it out of the park with the Dustin promo and then Codys "I want to kill the Attitude Era" promo from the weekend.

And now this.

They are changing the way wrestling is presented and it's fucking fresh. Honestly just compare those three videos to anything WWE has produced in the last 5 years and it's night and day.

And ffs, the only thing WWE do right are video packages and AEW have had them fucking beat.


----------



## Username1444

Who produced this video? It couldn't have been produced by any other wrestling company since he was still under contract with WWE just a day ago.


----------



## Telos

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm so pumped bro. Enough of this WWE bullshit. One fuckin vignette has got me more excited than all of the road to WM and all of Ambrose's return run. That's fuckin crazy. I miss that feeling from wrestling and haven't felt it since Becky turned at Summerslam and before that, I haven't felt it since HBK/Taker WM25.
> 
> It's time for a true alternative and sports entertainment that actually entertains. Moxley is gonna show up at DON I think. If not then probably at Fight for the Fallen.


I think he’s showing up at DON. He could’ve gone silent and waited to first appear the night of, but he immediately took to Twitter to let the public know he is now Jon Moxley. If he hadn’t done that and just appeared, it would be awkward for them to say “That’s Jon Moxley!” There’s a lot of people who know him as Dean Ambrose but not as Moxley. I see the video as a way of establishing his identity ahead of time. So when he does appear, we’ve already been clued in that his name is Jon Moxley. Just my theory.


----------



## TD Stinger

As much as people want to get swept away into the AEW teases, whether they're real or not, I honestly want him see him elsewhere before going to AEW. Japan, Mexico, the UK, GCW, CZW, etc. Let him spread his wings before taking his game to another big stage.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> They have absolutely KNOCKED it out of the park with the Dustin promo and then Codys "I want to kill the Attitude Era" promo from the weekend.
> 
> And now this.
> 
> They are changing the way wrestling is presented and it's fucking fresh. Honestly just compare those three videos to anything WWE has produced in the last 5 years and it's night and day.
> 
> And ffs, the only thing WWE do right are video packages and AEW have had them fucking beat.


Yeah man, they are actually looking to change the game and bring something new to the table. WWE has been stuck in their same old and tired format for so fuckin long. There are so many things in WWE's method of operating that I want AEW to change in theirs. 

1.) Every heel not being booked like a chicken shit
2.) Not having 25-minute promos to begin every show
3.) Allowing the talents to be stars and not holding them down so they don't become bigger than the brand
4.) Cliche Tag matches being formed whenever 2+ superstars are feuding 
5.) Every babyface not being booked like a vanilla happy go lucky dumbass (they are killing Becky Lynch with this shit right now)
6.) Having actual larger than life characters that feel like stars, and differences between talent
7.) Taking tag team wrestling seriously
8.) Making wins and losses mean something 
9.) Making championship gold mean something 
10.) Developing storylines that have payoffs 
11.) Talent not being wasted
12.) Talent not being pushed solely because of their hair color or because Vince has a fetish
13.) Putting an end to the typical "I respect you but that title is mine" feud 
14.) Being creative in building feuds on actual storylines and not just depending on work rate 
15.) Every promo being a reiteration of "I'm gonna win the title this Sunday and I'm gonna beat you for the championship! Then I'm gonna walk out of the arena as champion!!"

I could go on and on all day. Its gonna be such a breath of fresh air. Expectations are high and I seriously doubt that they will disappoint.


----------



## Jedah

Nah. He should just go to AEW where he could have the most impact in changing the game.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> As much as people want to get swept away into the AEW teases, whether they're real or not, I honestly want him see him elsewhere before going to AEW. Japan, Mexico, the UK, GCW, CZW, etc. Let him spread his wings before taking his game to another big stage.


Considering there's no television until September/October - I imagine he'll do just that.

AEW will have no problems with him going to other promotions, getting a feel for it again, get that character back that he has had to hide for 7 years and be ring ready and fresh for live television.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That video is dope as fuck. He's letting all the haters and doubters know that he's not the same man that was in the WWE. I'm hyped!!!


----------



## CM Buck

This made my day big time


----------



## What A Maneuver

It makes me chuckle. WWE love pretending that the people who leave the company no longer exist, but if they treat Ambrose like that then they can never fully talk about The Shield. Which is all they ever want to do. Vince must be pissed haha


----------



## Prosper

I wonder how The Revival will reinvent themselves. And Sasha Banks needs to find a way out of her contract ASAP. The stars are aligning all too well for AEW.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

This was great news to wake up to this morning. Ambrose certainly wasnt my favorite guy during his WWE run but it was obvious that there was more there to him and that WWE wasn’t exactly using him to his best potential.

As if i wasnt already intrigued enough about AEW, the prospect of having a character like Moxley on the roster on takes the intrigue to the next level. I seriously don’t understand how some of you guys are rooting against AEW


----------



## llj

The Mox. Fuck the WWE.


----------



## hunterxhunter

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/bjh4ld/jon_moxley_twitter_video_hits_over_1_million

wow people are really hyped for jon moxley returns 
and wwe fans on reddit are trying to downplay this news lol

man reddit are filled with wwe shills smh


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Erik. said:


> Having him destroy someone at Double or Nothing or make an appearance is all well and good but because they've already booked matches for some of their top stars at their next 2 PPVs following Double or Nothing, it means Ambrose isn't going to be involved with any of Omega or Cody.


I'd be fine with him just causing chaos like you said, but there's also plenty of other people for him to work with in the meantime too like Janela, Pentagon, Daniels, Darby, Havoc, MJF etc.


----------



## Miss Sally

Didn't people say nobody would care if Ambrose went to AEW?

Seems like a lot of people are excited to see what he does..


----------



## llj

hunterxhunter said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/bjh4ld/jon_moxley_twitter_video_hits_over_1_million
> 
> wow people are really hyped for jon moxley returns
> and wwe fans on reddit are trying to downplay this news lol
> 
> man reddit are filled with wwe shills smh


They really are. Squared Circle has been overrun by WWE marks now. Say any negative thing about the company and there's a good chance you get downvoted into the negatives.

The only time you can talk freely about the product with more objective posters is in the ratings threads, which the WWE marks obviously are afraid to go into lol

And of course there are also many WWE fans already now who believe Dean is coming back to the WWE as Moxley.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think the thing getting lost in all of this is that Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose actually used his Twitter account.

When people talk about the craziest things to happen in wrestling in 2019, nothing will hold a candle to that.


----------



## Erik.

Genuinely just seen a WWE fan say it's a WWE Studios film called 'MOX' 

:lol


----------



## ellthom

TheLooseCanon said:


> I also love that he is comparing WWE to prison in this video. Breaking out of that shit hole.


There wasnt enough shit on the walls to compare that to WWE, way to clean >


----------



## birthday_massacre

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Too bad we won't get...
> 
> Moxley vs Black
> Moxley vs Firefly Funhouse Bray
> Moxley vs Lars
> Moxley vs Joe
> Moxley vs Scottish Psychopath McIntyre


why is that too bad? You would have a watered down WWE version of Moxley jobbing to all those names you just listed.

No thanks


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ambrose Girl said:


> A guy I know is STILL saying it's a work :lmao He was adamant months back when it was first announced Mox was leaving that it was a work, I told him it was real and he was leaving.
> 
> Now this has happened and he's still trying to claim it's a work and he'll be in WWE as Moxley LOL. I just told him he was way too desperate not to be wrong haha.


Are you getting a new Gif from the MOX video ?


----------



## Chelsea

Now we're talking.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Wasn't this tweeted from his originally created by the WWE twitter account? Who has ownership over this twitter account?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Ambrose is Moxley again? Ok....and? Is he going to go back to his garbage matches on the indies again too? Bust out the weed whackers and light tubes. Oh the excitement. lol


----------



## headstar

WWE should've waited at least a few days after Ambrose's contract "expired" before uploading this obvious attempt at trolling AEW and smarks. Vince McMahon is the only person who could've made this Moxley video. If Ambrose did it with any other company he would've breached his WWE contract. I can already hear Vince and HHH laughing thinking they got everyone good when Moxley debuts on WWE next week or soon.

Vince's trolling is as poor as his booking.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Erik. said:


> Genuinely just seen a WWE fan say it's a WWE Studios film called 'MOX'
> 
> :lol


I first saw the teaser posted this morning on a football forum with no commentary and I was pissed because I thought it was a trailer for Lockdown 2. :lol


----------



## Erik.

headstar said:


> WWE should've waited at least a few days after Ambrose's contract "expired" before uploading this obvious attempt at trolling AEW and smarks. Vince McMahon is the only person who could've made this Moxley video. If Ambrose did it with any other company he would've breached his WWE contract. I can already hear Vince and HHH laughing thinking they got everyone good when Moxley debuts on WWE next week or soon.
> 
> Vince's trolling is as poor as his booking.


Why would it breach any contract?

And without knowing the ins and outs of what Ambrose can't do within the means of his WWE contract, you have no idea.

There isn't a SINGLE mention of AEW or another wrestling company in the video for a start.


----------



## Jedah

The amount of assumptions you'd need to make to think this is a WWE work should cause anyone to take pause before suggesting it.


----------



## llj

This being a WWE work would be much more elaborate an investment that they have ever shown for Dean his entire WWE career.

There are levels. If this were Roman or Seth instead we could more plausibly assume a WWE work being a good possibility. But Dean has always been the third wheel of SHIELD to them, and never ever received the same level of investment of interest as a real top guy. And remember, his actual sendoff wasn't even shown on TV. It was on youtube, after the show ended. For all intents and purposes to the larger viewing audience, he lost a match and that was the last you saw of him.

Of course, I suppose you could also spin that as the WWE repackaging him as well if you spin it in your mind a certain way.


----------



## Erik.

llj said:


> This being a WWE work would be much more elaborate an investment that they have ever shown for Dean his entire WWE career.
> 
> There are levels. If this were Roman or Seth instead we could more plausibly assume a WWE work being a good possibility. But Dean has always been the third wheel of SHIELD to them, and never ever received the same level of investment of interest as a real top guy. And remember, his actual sendoff wasn't even shown on TV. It was on youtube, after the show ended. For all intents and purposes to the larger viewing audience, he lost a match and that was the last you saw of him.
> 
> Of course, I suppose you could also spin that as the WWE repackaging him as well if you spin it in your mind a certain way.


Repackaging him with a completely different name (a name that is associated with death matches, blood, violence and everything that's not PG) makes no sense.

He is KNOWN as Dean Ambrose under the WWE umbrella. 7 years of history is Dean Ambrose. Every bit of previous commentary and title reigns under Dean Ambrose's name. 

If that doesn't prove it's not a work then I am sure showing barbed wire, blood and putting "professional wrestler" in his Twitter bio can also be proven to be reasons as to why it isn't. 

This isn't like repackaging a nobody like Husky Harris and bringing him in as Bray Wyatt. Or repackaging Isaac Yankem, putting a mask on him and making him Kane. 

They simply gave him a decent send off (like you say off live television) because his best buddies in the business are two guys WWE see as top of the food chain, why risk pissing them off? His wife is also a commentator on their flagship television show and he's done nothing but been loyal and showed respect to the company.


----------



## ElTerrible

This simply does not work as a work. The whole buzz is created by the fact that he´s leaving. If he´s not leaving there is no buzz. Then it´s just stupid. Hmmmm well that´s WWE`s M.O. Maybe it is a work afterall. >


----------



## RealLegend Killer

And how is this much better than Dean Ambrose? Because of blood and barbed wire?


----------



## patpat

Bryan Jericho said:


> Ambrose is Moxley again? Ok....and? Is he going to go back to his garbage matches on the indies again too? Bust out the weed whackers and light tubes. Oh the excitement. lol


 he said he doesn't like those March too much anymore and shit on the indies......so...


----------



## Chris22

I'm actually interested to see his Jon Moxley character as i've ever only known him as Dean Ambrose and of course he doesn't like those violent matches anymore-he's getting paid a hell of a lot more to not work that style. His body doesn't need that shit.


----------



## JafarMustDie

headstar said:


> WWE should've waited at least a few days after Ambrose's contract "expired" before uploading this obvious attempt at trolling AEW and smarks. Vince McMahon is the only person who could've made this Moxley video. If Ambrose did it with any other company he would've breached his WWE contract. I can already hear Vince and HHH laughing thinking they got everyone good when Moxley debuts on WWE next week or soon.
> 
> Vince's trolling is as poor as his booking.


Lol, this kinda makes sense too. Still excited for Moxley wherever he ends up tho


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RealLegend Killer said:


> And how is this much better than Dean Ambrose? Because of blood and barbed wire?


Dean Ambrose is a goofball. Jon Moxley is a psychopath who might be the best promo out there when he's unleashed.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really intrigued by where he ends up and hey if this is a wwe swerve then fair play to them for pulling it off 

Wonderfully inventive way to do a gimmick change - Ambrose had lost all character - wherever moxley ends up he’ll be a star


----------



## NotGuilty

Hope he enjoys IMPACT


----------



## TD Stinger

I know he's known for the death match stuff, and I'd like to see him in a match with a guy like Havoc or even Nick Gage.

But I also want to see he can to the table as a pure wrestler outside of WWE and how he adjusts his style.


----------



## HankHill_85

Gee, I wonder what the symbolism is with the whole "prison walls" bit.

I'm happy for him, whatever his next step is. Any company would be lucky to have him.


----------



## ElTerrible

Video has more views than Smackdown. He gonna get paid.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Jedah said:


> Imagine if Mox just shows up and brutalizes Omega at the end of DoN after the match with Jericho. :taker
> 
> They aren't crowning any new champions yet, right? Moxley vs. Omega to crown the first champion would be the natural way to go if the option is available.


I'd be on board for that! When AEW teased that Page vs. PAC would be a championship match, I really wasn't keen. No issue with PAC being a champion or contender out of the gate, but it seems mad that they have Omega and wouldn't immediately have him in the title picture. And Moxley would be huge, obviously.

The biggest thing with Moxley is that he's not a WWE "cast-off" like most of TNA's roster back in the day. WWE WANTED to keep Ambrose, they bent over backwards to treat him in a positive manner in comparison to what they normally do to wrestlers who want to leave. Sure, he took some losses, but overall they built a Network special around him and couldn't be more complimentary of him on that.


----------



## Beatles123

Bryan Jericho said:


> Ambrose is Moxley again? Ok....and? Is he going to go back to his garbage matches on the indies again too? Bust out the weed whackers and light tubes. Oh the excitement. lol


Dude. you couldn't have said anything stupider. C'mon now. fpalm


----------



## LaMelo

headstar said:


> WWE should've waited at least a few days after Ambrose's contract "expired" before uploading this obvious attempt at trolling AEW and smarks. Vince McMahon is the only person who could've made this Moxley video. If Ambrose did it with any other company he would've breached his WWE contract. I can already hear Vince and HHH laughing thinking they got everyone good when Moxley debuts on WWE next week or soon.
> 
> Vince's trolling is as poor as his booking.


How can Jonathan Good breach his WWE contract if he isn't under contract with WWE any longer?


----------



## Empress

This video held my interest more than anything WWE has done in a while.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

What's the equivalent of Jon Moxley vs Raven (at their best) in another match-up?


----------



## kristie wilson

1.9 million views so far for the video he posted last night. damn, that was fast.


----------



## Black Metal

Good for him. I never liked him or the Shield but he was infinitely better than the other two and the fact he was never on the level he should've been was atrocious.


----------



## Mox Girl

jeffatron said:


> That's fkin awesome! Glad to see someone who loves WWE stuff still get on board. Nice to see there is still some sensible people here who just want to enjoy things they like and don't apologize for it
> 
> Looking forward to see where Moxley goes with this, even though I wasn;t the biggest Ambrose fan, I think he has a lot to show and prove again, and he's going to be one of the most interesting things going forward.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Punk v Moxley in Chicago please!


Of course I'm gonna get on board. Mox is my boy and has been since 2012, he's my fave and will always be  I've met him 5 times for god's sake haha.

I still love WWE of course, cos my other boys Seth & Roman are there, but I'll be following outside WWE a bit more closely now that Mox is roaming around :lol


----------



## imthegame19

NotGuilty said:


> Hope he enjoys IMPACT


You think Impact Wrestling paid to produce that video? Only non wwe promoter/owner like Tony Khan is going to promote a guy like that with expensive looking video before his debut. While there no way Jon himself would pay for that video so he can do random Indy shows. He can get booked anywhere he wanted without that video.


----------



## Mox Girl

Bryan Jericho said:


> Ambrose is Moxley again? Ok....and? Is he going to go back to his garbage matches on the indies again too? Bust out the weed whackers and light tubes. Oh the excitement. lol


He literally said in an interview he wouldn't go back to doing deathmatches, lol. He said he's done with that part of his career and his body wouldn't hold up for them. So I don't think we have to worry about that :lol

He's just going back to the name he had before WWE, doesn't mean he'll go back to EVERY facet of that character fpalm


----------



## Amber B

I just want full blown Cracky Tales Moxley back. He was such a goofy fuck but a goofy fuck that would still stab you with a dull rusty knife.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think anybody who watched Raw and Smackdown this week, and then came to the conclusion that Wwe has the creativity to pull off a fake leaving renaming swerve, needs to have a think about stuff.

I might be wrong, but I don’t think so


----------



## DoolieNoted

Mox Girl said:


> He literally said in an interview he wouldn't go back to doing deathmatches, lol. He said he's done with that part of his career and his body wouldn't hold up for them. So I don't think we have to worry about that :lol
> 
> He's just going back to the name he had before WWE, doesn't mean he'll go back to EVERY facet of that character fpalm


more views than RAW.. lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Gotta admit that was a well done promo. :clap


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder

Buster Baxter said:


> May 25th can't come fast enough. This is the most excited I have been about anything wrestling related in a while.


not really.

if it's just like ROH or the failed lucha underground which got everyone excited, no interest from me.

now i may be interested if it's a better version of impact with actual budgets to give the wrestlers themes with lyrics and tirantrons.


----------



## Prosper

This 90 second clip of Moxley is already at 2.11 million views and counting. Probably 3-4 million+ before the end of the week That is a better draw than the entirety of RAW according to ratings for this week. 2 different lengths of video content but I think you get my point. AEW is gonna tear WWE apart. This proves that massive fan interest is still there. People are just tired of WWE. Everyone is watching for Ambrose's next move. And we all know where it will be. 




TalkLoudHitHarder said:


> not really.
> 
> if it's just like ROH or the failed lucha underground which got everyone excited, no interest from me.
> 
> now i may be interested if it's a better version of impact with actual budgets to give the wrestlers themes with lyrics and tirantrons.


You do realize Tony Khan is worth 7.3 Billion and Vince McMahon is 3.1 billion? AEW production will be better than WWE's if they want it to be.


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> He literally said in an interview he wouldn't go back to doing deathmatches, lol. He said he's done with that part of his career and his body wouldn't hold up for them. So I don't think we have to worry about that :lol
> 
> He's just going back to the name he had before WWE, doesn't mean he'll go back to EVERY facet of that character fpalm


He'll find a way. Remember, the vid has him literally bleeding from holding barbed wire. I think it's safe to say We'll see our favorite psycho have fun with a few toys. 

Also MG, Im glad you'll be giving AEW a chance. It's good to have a diverse wrestling palette. WWE is basically the McDonalds of wrestling. There's much better food to dine on.


----------



## Raye

Beatles123 said:


> He'll find a way. Remember, the vid has him literally bleeding from holding barbed wire. I think it's safe to say We'll see our favorite psycho have fun with a few toys.
> 
> Also MG, Im glad you'll be giving AEW a chance. It's good to have a diverse wrestling palette. WWE is basically the McDonalds of wrestling. There's much better food to dine on.


Doing a video with barbed wire in it does not suggest he's going to do death matches lol. Will he have gimmick matches/hardcore matches? Probably.


----------



## Beatles123

Raye said:


> Doing a video with barbed wire in it does not suggest he's going to do death matches lol. Will he have gimmick matches/hardcore matches? Probably.


Well yeah, no ones saying weedwackers per se. Definitely more bloody stuff than his WWE run though.


----------



## Trivette

Most excited I've been for wrestling in many moons. Still, I'm managing my expectations. This is just a teaser for things to come, with no confirmation of dates or places where Moxley will appear.


----------



## Mox Girl

Beatles123 said:


> He'll find a way. Remember, the vid has him literally bleeding from holding barbed wire. I think it's safe to say We'll see our favorite psycho have fun with a few toys.
> 
> Also MG, Im glad you'll be giving AEW a chance. It's good to have a diverse wrestling palette. WWE is basically the McDonalds of wrestling. There's much better food to dine on.


I doubt we'll see a return of the deathmatches, maybe a bit more hardcore but not to the extent he did the first time around as Mox.

And lol I'm already MG now :lol And of course I'm gonna check it out! I was already interested cos of all the hype, but the possibility of Mox going there is really gonna help too.


----------



## Sin City Saint

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I don't know where to put this so I am putting it here. If it belongs somewhere else then please mods, move it to the right section
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123438186410205184


Cool hype vid. Will be interesting to see what he does next. Not even 24 hours later and he’s got like 2 million views. He has everybody’s attention now.


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder

prosperwithdeen said:


> This 90 second clip of Moxley is already at 2.11 million views and counting. Probably 3-4 million+ before the end of the week That is a better draw than the entirety of RAW according to ratings for this week. 2 different lengths of video content but I think you get my point. AEW is gonna tear WWE apart. This proves that massive fan interest is still there. People are just tired of WWE. Everyone is watching for Ambrose's next move. And we all know where it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize Tony Khan is worth 7.3 Billion and Vince McMahon is 3.1 billion? AEW production will be better than WWE's if they want it to be.


i actually forgot that.

in that case im psyched:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy crap two and a half million views already that is insane I tell you what


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Holy crap two and a half million views already that is insane I tell you what


Dem RAW ratings right there.


----------



## fabi1982

I dont like the engagement with the video. A WWE video with just 200k viewers draws more comments and likes. And you all know you can buy these views or have bots doing the views. I hope I´m wrong, but having 2.4m views and just 5k comments with 60k people like it, especially with all the neckbeards having twitter and know how to use it.


----------



## Rain

McGee said:


> Cool video. Still don't understand that 3 month long sendoff from WWE if he was just going to AEW.


Would have shat all over him if not for the fact that it shits all over the Shield


----------



## Beatles123

Chan Hung said:


> Holy crap two and a half million views already that is insane *I tell you what*












"_Yea' man, tell ya what man talk' 'bout 'dat AEW man, dat dang ol' Double'er Nothin' man tell ya what s'jus' like a little ol' Wrestlemania man, y'know. 'Talk 'bout' 'dat 'gat dang Superkick Party, man, y'know...Hype, man.*Sips beer*" _

:lenny


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There’s thousands of comments on a lot if the retweeted videos


----------



## Death Rider

Mox Girl said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll find a way. Remember, the vid has him literally bleeding from holding barbed wire. I think it's safe to say We'll see our favorite psycho have fun with a few toys. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Also MG, Im glad you'll be giving AEW a chance. It's good to have a diverse wrestling palette. WWE is basically the McDonalds of wrestling. There's much better food to dine on. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt we'll see a return of the deathmatches, maybe a bit more hardcore but not to the extent he did the first time around as Mox.
> 
> And lol I'm already MG now <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> And of course I'm gonna check it out! I was already interested cos of all the hype, but the possibility of Mox going there is really gonna help too.
Click to expand...

I kind of want him to have a least one more with a fav of mine called Jimmy havoc. I don't think he will do tons though


----------



## patpat

I really can't stand death matches. Cant be entertained by someone reducing his lifespan at a crazy rate....


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> I really can't stand death matches. Cant be entertained by someone reducing his lifespan at a crazy rate....


You know most of it is fake right? 

Ambrose done an interview before he signed for WWE going through some of the props they use and how legit they look.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't stand death matches. Cant be entertained by someone reducing his lifespan at a crazy rate....
> 
> 
> 
> You know most of it is fake right?
> 
> Ambrose done an interview before he signed for WWE going through some of the props they use and how legit they look.
Click to expand...

 some of the things they do cant , like throwing each others in neon lights, or cutting someone's nipples lol. But I never saw the interview, I should check.


----------



## V-Trigger

WON:


> Ambrose put out a video of him like he was breaking out of a prison using the name “Mox,” short for his real name Jon Moxley. We have heard the story he’ll be on the indies starting sometime in June if not earlier.
> 
> He’s supposed to have bookings with a number of different promotions which will be announced shortly. The only thing is on the indies he can probably command several thousand per match, do meet and greets for more if he wants, and work as much or as little as he wants to with almost complete control of everything.
> 
> This will be interesting. The only thing I can think of is that WWE gave him such a strong sendoff that they believe he’s coming back at some point. I don’t believe they’d do that if they thought he was going to either NJPW or AEW, but his contract is up and he didn’t have to get a release, so he can do whatever he wants, and one would think NJPW and AEW would both be on the table.
> 
> They kept throwing more and more money at him to get him to sign, and he kept turning it down to the point they realized he was determined to get out and they couldn’t stop him.
> 
> The belief is that he wants a deal where he’s completely in control of his character and what he can do.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

McGee said:


> Cool video. Still don't understand that 3 month long sendoff from WWE if he was just going to AEW.


That's why I was calling this whole thing a work at first. WWE has never patted a guy on the back on the way out of the door.


----------



## Jedah

I hope he goes to AEW. Independent bookings are fine but that's where he could make the most impact. Depends on what he wants.


----------



## JonLeduc

I don't remember being that hyped for something Wrestling related. I've listened to it 3 times haha.

The escape of prison thing ( WWE ), The guard, The dog, the dices(25).

If it's not AEW i will be shocked.May 25th can't come soon enough.

JON F***ING MOXLEY!


----------



## Zappers

WWE ... then to backyard wrestling. Good luck bro.


:kliq


----------



## Erik.

I am ready.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Sure he wasn't buried every week but some of you are acting like they sent Dean out on a high note. He missed WM and therefore the biggest paycheck of the year, was going to face Nia in an intergender match that only scheduling got in the way of and lastly Lashley punked him out and alluded to Tyroneing his wife before beating him up. That was his last televised appearance. The only reason they didn't bury him more often was because they were holding out hope that he'd sign a new contract with them and he was super professional about giving notice and not making a scene about it.


----------



## RiverFenix

WalkingInMemphis said:


> That's why I was calling this whole thing a work at first. WWE has never patted a guy on the back on the way out of the door.


They hope to re-sign him still and didn't want to burn that possibility with a burial send-off. Also his wife still works with the company in a high profile role.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hearing he has bookings lined up for June is awesome as we should be hearing pretty soon where he's going and who he's facing. And hopefully get a closer look and how he will reshape himself on the Indy scene.


----------



## roadkill_

That's an expensive video.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I'm laughing at people speculating based on production value. He TOTALLY could've produced this himself. The guy is a millionaire. I bet he knows plenty of people who would gladly produce this video at no cost as well.

Anyway, I've wanted this for him since his Brock match. Glad he got the balls to do it.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

Darkest Lariat said:


> I'm laughing at people speculating based on production value. He TOTALLY could've produced this himself. The guy is a millionaire. I bet he knows plenty of people who would gladly produce this video at no cost as well.


Agreed with this. I assumed he totally paid for this himself. A good mid-size production company could totally pull this off. It's a great investment and way to get yourself back into the non-WWE world of _Professional Wrestling_ and generate a shit-ton of buzz. 

Just looking at it from a face-value standpoint, I don't see any overt signals that he's going to any particular promotion. The dice on the wall _could_ mean something, but probably don't. "Breaking out of jail" is definitely symbolism of leaving WWE, though.


----------



## Buster Cannon

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Sure he wasn't buried every week but some of you are acting like they sent Dean out on a high note. He missed WM and therefore the biggest paycheck of the year, was going to face Nia in an intergender match that only scheduling got in the way of and lastly Lashley punked him out and alluded to * Tyroneing * his wife before beating him up. That was his last televised appearance. The only reason they didn't bury him more often was because they were holding out hope that he'd sign a new contract with them and he was super professional about giving notice and not making a scene about it.


----------



## borlaser

You guy talk a lot of the 2 and 5 from the dice. Its the vipers room logo it means nothing. 

The ONLY number which is interesting is the 35 of the strokes at the beginning. There are for some reason that is 100% safe to say. 

I think the stokes stand for "counting the days" maybe in the prison or counting for some date. 

Heres the interesting thing:

*The Days between Ambroses last WWE Match and AEW Double or Nothing are exactly 35 Days!*


----------



## Mox Girl

Why does that WON report say his real name is Jon Moxley? :lol His real name is Jonathan Good, haha.

I hope what wherever he's going, it can be watched online cos if goes somewhere that doesn't show their events, I'll be sad


----------



## Matthew Castillo

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Sure he wasn't buried every week but some of you are acting like they sent Dean out on a high note. He missed WM and therefore the biggest paycheck of the year, was going to face Nia in an intergender match that only scheduling got in the way of and lastly Lashley punked him out and alluded to Tyroneing his wife before beating him up. That was his last televised appearance. The only reason they didn't bury him more often was because they were holding out hope that he'd sign a new contract with them and he was super professional about giving notice and not making a scene about it.


Also making him completely disappear would mean they wouldn't be able to sell one more wave of Shield merchandise before he left. 

Edit: Likely the reason they didn't invoke the injury clause to extend his contract is that it would have caused problems with his buddies in the Shield. Rollins and Reigns are fairly content with their place, and will in all likelihood renew when ever their contracts are up, making their best friend miserable for an extra 6 months would probably change that.


----------



## llj

I think Mox will appear on AEW at some point. It's whether or not he's on a strictly by-appearance basis or an exclusive AEW guy which will be the big question. Either way, should be exciting once he turns up somewhere in a high profile situation again


----------



## LaMelo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eNQ8BGKFgg

SIAP.

I'm not some conspiracy theorist that thinks it's a WWE work but watch the very end of this video and what "Ambrose" says before he walks off, why would WWE not edit that part out of the video?


----------



## imthegame19

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eNQ8BGKFgg
> 
> SIAP.
> 
> I'm not some conspiracy theorist that thinks it's a WWE work but watch the very end of this video and what "Ambrose" says before he walks off, why would WWE not edit that part out of the video?


To create more drama and interest in the video? Remember Vince is a bad guy on tv. Where we just seen Reigns punch Vince on tv. This theory it a wwe work makes no sense. They wouldn't change his name. What's he gonna return to wwe with same look at be Jon Moxley now? How can WWE change his character more then anything they've done with him in the past. He would be same guy just new name.


What advantage does WWE get by doing this. After all shield and Ambrose merchandise would now be wasted. There no advantage or money in this being a work. What happens he pops up back in WWE and announcers are saying Dean Ambrose is back. Then he says call be Jon Moxley? What's big deal about that in WWE? Fans won't be excited. Showing up somewhere different and allowed to be edgy and say what he wants can make the character different elsewhere. While in WWE he's gonna be same old Dean Ambrose whatever his name is. WWE knows this and there no advantage to change his name. Not after all the time and money they invested in Dean Ambrose name.


----------



## llj

If they were gonna repackage Dean, they would have already done it by now. They've had YEARS to do it. If they didn't do it then, they won't do it now even if he demanded it in a new contract. More important people than Dean in the company have demanded less and not gotten it. What makes ANYONE think somehow Dean has managed to do what people the WWE valued more than him couldn't?

Hopefully Moxley shows up anywhere else soon just so we can put the WWE marks to bed on this "it's a WWE work" thing. Fuck the WWE. Moxley doesn't belong there. He deserves better.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Darkest Lariat said:


> I'm laughing at people speculating based on production value. He TOTALLY could've produced this himself. The guy is a millionaire. I bet he knows plenty of people who would gladly produce this video at no cost as well.
> 
> Anyway, I've wanted this for him since his Brock match. Glad he got the balls to do it.


Not to mention, it's not that hard to make a vignette with great production values. OTT & GCW have done some of the best produced video packages in wrestling right now, but they don't have millions of dollars.

Totally possible Moxley made the thing himself.


----------



## LaMelo

V-Trigger said:


> WON:


So he won’t be at DoN. :gameover:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

V-Trigger said:


> WON: Ambrose put out a video of him like he was breaking out of a prison using the name *“Mox,” short for his real name Jon Moxley.*


Do you wanna tell him or should I?


----------



## imthegame19

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> So he won’t be at DoN. :gameover:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Id be surprised if he wasn't. Even if he doesn't sign exclusive deal with Aew. I expect him to be at Double or Nothing. He might test the waters and do bunch of different shows for different companies. Like Cody Rhodes did with TNA and others.


----------



## Alexander_G

I have seen what he's like when he cuts loose. If he's allowed to be extreme and the show's written correctly, he's going to intriguing to watch.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

If Moxley shows up at DoN that'd be great and if he doesn't, that's also OK.

Actually, it'd probably be even better if AEW didn't blow its load right away, space out some big surprises. 

Moxley and Omega is a helluva world title feud to start the company off though


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I would actually hold off on Mox/Omega until they get a weekly TV planted and build it weekly.

I would give the first title reign to Hangman or something so Mox can take it from him and start an Omega chase.


----------



## TD Stinger

TheLooseCanon said:


> I would actually hold off on Mox/Omega until they get a weekly TV planted and build it weekly.
> 
> I would give the first title reign to Hangman or something so Mox can take it from him and start an Omega chase.


Not to get too far off topic but Hangman as their first champion considering they have Omega, Jericho, PAC, Cody, etc. is kind of a joke. I like Hangman, but he’s still kind of a project and I’m not confident he’s ready to the man on his own as the main champion.

Again, he’s a fine talent. But there are plenty more guys more talented and more interesting. And to me their 1st champion should be one of their biggest stars to set a good precedence.

But as far as Mox vs Omega goes, I need that. I really need that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I agree, I just was just saying Hangman as a Kofi mid card transition guy so Mox can heel it up and take the belt from someone fast. I only said his name because I've seen people putting it out there. Not a fan or anything. I just don't think they should do their biggest program (Omega and Moxley would be their biggest names) right off the bat. Then what, you know.


----------



## Jedah

The first champion needs to be somebody special, somebody that can put the company on the map with a major impact out of the gate, not a transitional guy unless it's Jericho who has the built in prestige and can afford lose to somebody else like Mox (if indeed AEW gets him) quickly.

Omega is the natural choice but it could be somebody else if you don't want to give him the title right away and prefer a chasing story.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

No I disagree, they should totally do their biggest program right off the bat. A lot of shows do really well on their first night because they're new and people don't know what to expect and again, it's something new. No different than when a new wrestler debuts on TV and is the cool new exciting thing for a couple of weeks. So put your best foot forward. AEW will probably peak at it's debut for a long time. So you better have your biggest stars and your biggest feuds getting started on the show where the most people will be watching. That doesn't mean blow off the feud in one night but it means let people know that this isn't gonna be some weak ass filler Hangman Page bullshit and that the title feud is between two of the biggest names in the wrestling industry 

Whether or not a show retains viewership past the debut episode will depend, obviously, how exciting it is. Nobody is going to watch AEW after the first week if you put Hangman as champion. Why would you start the company with filler feuds and transitional reigns? That's so backwards. Do something that will keep people watching. Start the Mox v Omega feud as the first ever title feud. These guys can carry that for at least a couple of months while you build intrigue around other guys and other big matches.


----------



## V-Trigger

PAC still exists and people are super excited about him and Omega having a 6-man tag in June. Calm down. Moxley can wait.


----------



## Jedah

Well I mean, he's right. They really do need to put their absolute best foot forward out of the gate to retain as many viewers from the launch date as possible.

Omega is the #1 guy in the company and Mox is obviously someone that a lot of viewers would be familiar with. If Mox is available, him vs. Omega would be the ideal world title feud for the first few months.


----------



## TD Stinger

Look the idea of Mox in AEW is a fun one to think about about and again, I need Mox vs. Omega at some point in my life. And I'll even have Mox in the back of my mind when Jericho vs. Omega happens at DON. But, you certainly can't predict what a guy like Mox/Ambrose will do with his career because he's one of the few guys in the business that doesn't put himself out there too much. Hell, it was a shock that he himself tweeted the video of his return.

So while it's fun to fantasy book, I wouldn't get too swept up in the idea of Mox in AEW or Mox vs. Omega yet.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Lol Jon Moxley is like infinity times more famous than PAC. Not only that, but the promos and character clash between Omega and Mox are way more compelling. Omega/PAC is the workrate driven feud. Zzzz

All I'm saying is *IF* you have access to big stars and you don't use them on the show that the most people are gonna watch, you look stupid. 

Do Mox/Omega and meanwhile you can B U I L D someone like PAC to be a bigger deal. You simply don't start a TV show with a filler episode

If you don't have Mox then ok settle for PAC, he's not too much of a geek. I'll zzzz through a "King of the Cruiserweight" VS Omega promo but suuuuure let's start the whole company with that.... 

Start with a bang, not a whimper


----------



## Jedah

PAC/Neville is actually a good promo guy but yeah, obviously *if Mox is available* you go with him.

Use the first few pay per views as a bridge to set up the weekly TV series. You can start teasing Omega/Mox during those shows and then kick the feud off in earnest on episode 1 of their show to headline the company.

I don't know if they'll be crowning their champs on those PPVs or waiting until TV to start on that road but whether you crown one of them or they both chase the vacant title at the same time starting on episode 1, that's what should go down again, if the option is actually available. I certainly hope it is.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Some people really overvalue how big PAC is. Moxley was part of WWE's biggest modern stable. Omega is the biggest name in wrestling that WWE hasn't been able to sign. Cody is well known from WWE and is the guy that put all this together. Y2J is one of the biggest stars of the last 20 years.

PAC is closer to Hangman Page than the former 4 in name value. He could be built up to the next level, but it would be a bad idea to have him in the world title picture right away.


----------



## V-Trigger

I don't expect Moxley joining AEW on the future. He's a weird guy that doesn't need the money and probably wants to do things on his own for a while.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Yeah, I'm starting to think Dean might be doing bingo halls and backyards for a while. Then return to WWE.

I hope I'm wrong as he could be the individual who could push a company like AEW into mainstream competition.


----------



## Asuka842

IF AEW can get him, emphasis on "IF," then they should of course do so and make him a big deal.


----------



## Boldgerg

I hope he goes to AEW, but I don't really care if he doesn't.

Punk is the free agent they need. Omega should be face of the company regardless.


----------



## kristie wilson

i think he would just get lost in the shuffle, & AEW wouldn't know what to do with him. that company will be all about omega & the young bucks amongst others. JMO.


----------



## Erik.

He'd be a moron to not go AEW.

Unless of course he's set on Hollywood and won't be coming back to wrestling at all


----------



## Chrome

Erik. said:


> He'd be a moron to not go AEW.
> 
> Unless of course he's set on Hollywood and won't be coming back to wrestling at all


Don't know, he can make damn good money in Hollywood and doesn't have to take bumps. Can't fault for that imo. Hope he does go to AEW.


----------



## Erik.

Chrome said:


> Don't know, he can make damn good money in Hollywood and doesn't have to take bumps. Can't fault for that imo. Hope he does go to AEW.


I meant if he chooses to continue wrestling. He'll get pretty much the same money he was getting at WWE, or even more and doing less dates. 

If the choice is continue wrestling or Hollywood though, then it's a no brainer. He should go and do his absolute best in Hollywood.

If he fails? He'll ALWAYS have wrestling to fall back on.


----------



## Mox Girl

I think people are getting a bit ahead of themselves talking about Hollywood :lol He's a supporting character in a movie and his other movie role went to DVD haha. I want Mox to succeed of course, but he's not a Hollywood star quite yet 

I just hope he does SOMETHING soon, that hype video was great then he just vanishes again. Typical of him LOL.


----------



## TD Stinger

I do think Mox ends up in AEW but the thing is because of his good tenure in WWE, he can do whatever he wants. He can go to AEW, he can go to NJPW, he can go to as many small indies as he wants to. He holds all the cards. And trying to predict what he will do? Good luck, even after the news has come out about AEW and the stakes of their battle royal at DON.


----------



## headstar

Ambrose returning to WWE:
https://wwfoldschool.com/dean-ambroses-jon-moxley-vignette-reportedly-produced-by-wwe/


> According to Slice Wrestling, the above Jon Moxley video was produced by WWE. Current plan is for Ambrose to take a hiatus from WWE, work the indy scene, get hot and then return to WWE.
> 
> According to the Wrestling Observer, Ambrose is set to return to the indy scene sometime in June and it’s expected that Ambrose will be able to charge several thousand dollars per match on the indies (and make more while doing meet & greets).
> 
> Ambrose has bookings lined up with a lot of indy promotions and those will be announced soon.


There was no way Ambrose did the video without WWE. The promo video was too professional and Hollywood level for Ambrose to do it on his own. If he filmed it with any other company, Vince could sue him for breach of contract.


----------



## Beatles123

headstar said:


> Ambrose returning to WWE:
> https://wwfoldschool.com/dean-ambroses-jon-moxley-vignette-reportedly-produced-by-wwe/
> 
> There was no way Ambrose did the video without WWE. The promo video was too professional and Hollywood level for Ambrose to do it on his own. If he filmed it with any other company, Vince could sue him for breach of contract.


That's beyond nonsensical. WWE has never EVER done that. The closest was Bryan and that was after the fact. Not buying this.


----------



## Donnie

Slice Wrestling :lmao


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> Slice Wrestling :lmao


:ha the state of anti-AEW marks!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I wouldn't trust anyone who Types Their "News" Stories Like This


----------



## Mox Girl

That article is dated May 4 as well :lol

And why couldn't Mox have made that video himself? It's not THAT hard to make a professional looking video like that :shrug


----------



## Beatles123

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I wouldn't trust anyone who Types Their "News" Stories Like This


Let alone those that actually think Vince would be so convoluted as to not only lone his talent out to a non-WWE backed studio so he can make a movie under a non-WWE name, but then allow him to tour the Indy's while NOT under contract, which would in turn allow Mox to promote competition and drive up more anti-WWE sentimate while the biggest competitor Vince's faced since 1997 is looming over the situation like a hawk...all just to re-sign him later in the ultimate game of 4-D chess? Really? As if one could even bring themselves to think Vince's old antiquated brain was smart enough for that in the first place. :heston


----------



## Matthew Castillo

So I think the chances of the Ambrose thing being a work by WWE just dropped significantly.


----------



## King Gimp

let's fucking gooooooooo


----------



## Death Rider

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

But guys some site called wwfoldschool said it was a work by WWE :lmao

WWE marks right now


----------



## Jedah

BuT iT's AlL jUsT a WeRk mAn!


----------



## TD Stinger

Can't wait for that 1st promo, also Omega vs. Mox at All Out probably.


----------



## kingnoth1n

I came. But man kinda made Omega look bad. Pinned squeaky clean by jericho


----------



## deepelemblues

The Mox is... ummm... something that rhymes with Mox! :mark:

That sure was a long break from wrestling he took to recharge :heston

Only recharging he wanted to do was work for someone other than Vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon

deepelemblues said:


> The Mox is... ummm... something that rhymes with Mox!


Rox duh!


----------



## Master Bate

Its gonna be really weird to see WWE using shield footage lol

Awesome shit tho


----------



## Continuum

#KofiMania said:


> Its gonna be really weird to see WWE using shield footage lol
> 
> Awesome shit tho


they'll put a blue dot over his face.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:dance


----------



## emerald-fire

What a moment! That pop for Moxley :banderas


----------



## Asuka842

He already feels like a different character than he was in WWE, and I liked him in WWE. Also he should probably beat Kenny, at least at first, imo. It'd instantly make him a huge deal in AEW, if he wasn't already, and we've seen before that Kenny can bounce back after a loss pretty easily.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

#KofiMania said:


> Its gonna be really weird to see WWE using shield footage lol
> 
> Awesome shit tho


Their top guy has Mox's old theme lol


----------



## Therapy

That WWEOldSchool site being spammed around here just solidified itself as a bannable "news" site. lol. Incredible debut

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

Hopefully Renee doesn't get crap from the higher ups for this. I don't think that she will, but you never know with WWE.


----------



## IronMan8

That's the biggest pop I've heard since... since...

The Rock's return?

And now the WWE can't use old Shield footage because they'd be promoting the competition's #1 guy. Pivotal signing, Vince could seriously regret not giving Ambrose the creative freedom he wanted.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Moxley and Omega is gonna blow the roof off whenever they do it. they are currently the two biggest Stars in the company so it absolutely makes sense to do that match sooner rather than later. also I think Moxley appearing at AEW will give some current WWE Talent confidence to jump ship once their contract is up, Xavier Woods i think could be good in AEW, i already know hes huge friends with Omega.


----------



## DJ Punk

I don't even remember the last time I was audibly yelling in my own home watching something wrestling related. Loved every second of it.


----------



## Asuka842

Nice touch having him come through the crowd like The Shield did.


----------



## squarebox

That was brilliant. Suck shit WWE.


----------



## Lorromire

I'm so fucking happy


----------



## Beatles123

@MoxGirl ; Time for your full thoughts! What did you think of non-PG Mox?!!


----------



## MontyCora

This is the greatest thing that's ever happened. I'm so stoked.


----------



## Beatles123

MontyCora said:


> This is the greatest thing that's ever happened. I'm so stoked.


You and me both, man. This is unreal. Wrestling is a FEELING, and I felt it tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

Beatles123 said:


> @MoxGirl ; Time for your full thoughts! What did you think of non-PG Mox?!!


I wondered why I didn't get a notification for this post, but then realised you forgot the space in my name :lol

But anyway, I fucking LOVED it! I screamed when I spotted him coming through the crowd and then laughed my ass off when he attacked everyone in sight, including the ref LOL. When he booted the ref from the ring, LOL. Jericho was hilarious with his "what are you doing here?!" to Mox :lmao

He looked so badass and so cool, though those pants he was wearing were a bit dodgy :lol I love that he's likely gonna be a tweener. I also loved the massive pop the crowd gave him :mark: And the fact he was standing tall at the end of the show!! Their first proper PPV as a company and Mox is the #1 man!

He looked so comfortable and so happy and so into it as well, which is the BEST to see!


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> I wondered why I didn't get a notification for this post, but then realised you forgot the space in my name :lol
> 
> But anyway, I fucking LOVED it! I screamed when I spotted him coming through the crowd and then laughed my ass off when he attacked everyone in sight, including the ref LOL. When he booted the ref from the ring, LOL. Jericho was hilarious with his "what are you doing here?!" to Mox :lmao
> 
> He looked so badass and so cool, though those pants he was wearing were a bit dodgy :lol I love that he's likely gonna be a tweener. I also loved the massive pop the crowd gave him :mark: And the fact he was standing tall at the end of the show!! Their first proper PPV as a company and Mox is the #1 man!
> 
> He looked so comfortable and so happy and so into it as well, which is the BEST to see!


Oh man, MG! You are--if everything goes as I expect--about to see a side of Mox that you NEVER saw before in WWE! :lenny

He was more over in that ONE segment than his entire WWE run! :heston DID YOU NOTICE THAT?! :ha

Also look at this! :mark










"*WE DON'T GIVE A FUCK! KISS OUR ASSES!"*

roud


----------



## DJ Punk

Anyone else kind of hope he gets a new finisher? Or at least an alternate one? I don't mind his current one, but with everyone and their mom doing DDT's nowadays, I feel like he can benefit from something a bit more unique.


----------



## MontyCora

DJ Punk said:


> Anyone else kind of hope he gets a new finisher? Or at least an alternate one? I don't mind his current one, but with everyone and their mom doing DDT's nowadays, I feel like he can benefit from something a bit more unique.


Definitely a good chance to change it up. 

Inverted stunner would fit him perfect.


----------



## RiverFenix

Best part was the slow build of the roar when fans realized he was coming through the crowd. No entrance music giveaway to let fans know who is coming instantly. 

(run-in's and saves getting their entrance music before they hit the curtain is a pet peeve of mine)


----------



## NeyNey

MOX/OMEGA IS REALLY HAPPENING???????????????????????????????????????????????? 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Erik.

Said it in another thread but that fucking camera shot of Moxley standing on top of the poker chips with his arm in the air, almost breathing in the greatness of the moment with the AEW logo in the background is just iconic. 

:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

So great to see my guy who had a really good WWE career come right into AEW and make an immediate impact. He came across like a huge star. The moment of him standing on top of he Poker chips will live on in wrestling history.

Now it's his chance to prove how creative and how good he can be without outside the WWE. Let's see where he goes next.

I really hope we see him cutting a promo somewhere. Maybe even on BTE.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

TD Stinger said:


> So great to see my guy who had a really good WWE career come right into AEW and make an immediate impact. He came across like a huge star. The moment of him standing on top of he Poker chips will live on in wrestling history.
> 
> Now it's his chance to prove how creative and how good he can be without outside the WWE. Let's see where he goes next.
> 
> I really hope we see him cutting a promo somewhere. Maybe even on BTE.


You have been dreaming about this feud for so long. I am really hype about it but can only guess your state lol.


----------



## Trivette

Haven't been this excited about pro wrestling in a loooong time. Been a huge Ambrose/Mox fan for years and watching how he was stifled and held back in the E was at first frustrating, and eventually just turned to apathy for the product in general. The treatment of Ambrose in WWE could be seen as a prime example of how the majority of talent is mishandled and wasted. Can't wait to see more of MOX off the leash as he was last night. Still early in the game here, but that segment delivered on all fronts and planted seeds with great potential. Consider me ALL IN on the Mox/Omega rivalry.


----------



## TD Stinger

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> You have been dreaming about this feud for so long. I am really hype about it but can only guess your state lol.


I was legit giddy last night. Like, little kid on Christmas morning kind of giddy.

It's a match I figured would happen one day. But never soon soon and under these circumstances. All Out can't come soon enough.

And I'm fully aware that Mox has something to prove as well. He chose to leave WWE because he wasn't satisfied creatively. Now he wants to prove what he can do against arguably the best wrestler in the world and someone who matches up perfectly with him. It's on him to deliver now, and I think he'll knock it out of the park.


----------



## Chan Hung

Asuka842 said:


> Nice touch having him come through the crowd like The Shield did.


Never thought of that...nice call. I literally jumped out of my seat when he showed up. ...I hadn't marked like that since the NWO days


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh

I don't get why people are excited. Dean Ambrose is a goober and he sucks in the ring. He's not the kind of guy you want to build a promotion around.


----------



## Chan Hung

https://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/jon-moxleys-aew-in-ring-debut-announced
His debut in ring match next Month!!


----------



## patpat

Moxley vs Omega is a big fucking money match. Big fuckikg money maych, wrestlekingdom and Wresltemania main event tier


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

I really hope Moxley is showcased as the great barebones wrestler he is. WWE's idea of "hardcore wrestling" - with kendo sticks and trashcans - is so hokey, and he got pigeonholed into that role.

People on here saying he sucks are entitled to his view, because frankly I don't care either when I see guys using fire extinguishers or creating a huge pile of chairs in the ring. But I'd ask them to go back to FCW. Look at his match with Regal and his match with Punk. No weapons, no hardcore BS, Moxley was just wrestling, and when he's doing that he can focus more on his ring work and his character and that's where he really shines.

Just because he's the unpredictable guy you can never figure out, it doesn't mean he has to be a crappy ECW tribute act. Which it became clear WWE saw as his ceiling.


----------



## Beatles123

Cthulhu R'lyeh said:


> I don't get why people are excited. Dean Ambrose is a goober and he sucks in the ring. He's not the kind of guy you want to build a promotion around.


:taker










:homer2


----------



## bradatar

Beatles123 said:


> Oh man, MG! You are--if everything goes as I expect--about to see a side of Mox that you NEVER saw before in WWE! :lenny
> 
> He was more over in that ONE segment than his entire WWE run! :heston DID YOU NOTICE THAT?! :ha
> 
> Also look at this! :mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*WE DON'T GIVE A FUCK! KISS OUR ASSES!"*
> 
> roud




The company can succeed alone on saying fuck you to Vince. People WANT to support the alternative and we saw it tonight fuck yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxwizardo

Cthulhu R'lyeh said:


> I don't get why people are excited. Dean Ambrose is a goober and he sucks in the ring. He's not the kind of guy you want to build a promotion around.


When will you realize that wrestling isn't just about in-ring performance?


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Great debut. Looking forward to promos and/or vignettes.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


The shackles are finally off. :mark: 

Thank God!


----------



## Buster Baxter

Marks are still on here claiming Moxley can't work. "He doesn't do kicks and flips so he's not a good playfighter" Do us all a favor and shut the fuck up.


----------



## sbuch

It was surreal seeing Mox and Omega brawling


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, MG! You are--if everything goes as I expect--about to see a side of Mox that you NEVER saw before in WWE! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/J1vaLXw.png" border="0" alt="" title="Lenny" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> He was more over in that ONE segment than his entire WWE run! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" /> DID YOU NOTICE THAT?! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/rmFv3sL.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Ha" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Also look at this! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*WE DON'T GIVE A FUCK! KISS OUR ASSES!"*
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DUqEqv0.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Proud" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company can succeed alone on saying fuck you to Vince. People WANT to support the alternative and we saw it tonight fuck yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Remember boys and girls in the WWE world that finger means you're number one LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre

@Mox Girl


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Moxley’s debut match will be June 29th*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132519534613729280
Wonder if they’ll stream it?


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Moxley’s debut match will be June 29th*

It won't be against Omega, because he's already scheduled for a tag match alongside the Bucks.

So I wonder who it will be? Perhaps Mox takes Pac's place in the six man tag?

Either way, I like that they seem intent on dragging the feud out until the TV show begins.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: Moxley’s debut match will be June 29th*

That’s my fucking birthday lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: Moxley’s debut match will be June 29th*

Has it been confirmed that Fyter Fest and Fight For The Fallen are being streamed anywhere yet?


----------



## RiverFenix

Who will be Sami Callihan? Does he even need one? I mean I guess he doesn't need one - but adding a Janela or Havok (or whoever) would help out the younger guys get established.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I accidentally had this surprise ruined for me from the jpeg of the torrent site I was watching it on. I really hope they don't stay at that ppv price. Cuz I honestly can't do that every month.

Anyway, watching Moxley serve Kenny an ass whipping almost broke my brain. It was pretty amazing seeing them in the same ring. It must've been what it was like when guys started showing up on WCW. I didn't catch on to the NWO until most of those guys were already there. So this was cool.

I'm hoping AEW continues the trend of giving indie guys their big break and not just become a retirement home for WWE guys like WCW did. Those guys are great, but if they don't invest in the youth their longevity will be in question.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Erik. said:


> Said it in another thread but that fucking camera shot of Moxley standing on top of the poker chips with his arm in the air, almost breathing in the greatness of the moment with the AEW logo in the background is just iconic.
> 
> :mark:


Yeah that will be one of them moments that will be looked back on as a big, iconic moment, that picture, etc that comes from it will be something. 

I marked out from it last night when he showed up, even when I figured it's a good chance he could show up I still flipped out and was going crazy. I'm ready for some more of AEW!


----------



## Frantics

DJ Punk said:


> Anyone else kind of hope he gets a new finisher? Or at least an alternate one? I don't mind his current one, but with everyone and their mom doing DDT's nowadays, I feel like he can benefit from something a bit more unique.


yeh didn't you see he used the AA on kenny when throwing him off, lel. Being serious though, i 100% agree with ya, it'd be cool to see him use his old school finisher, that big ass glam slam he did, that was so nasty.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Darkest Lariat said:


> I accidentally had this surprise ruined for me from the jpeg of the torrent site I was watching it on. I really hope they don't stay at that ppv price. Cuz I honestly can't do that every month.
> 
> Anyway, watching Moxley serve Kenny an ass whipping almost broke my brain. It was pretty amazing seeing them in the same ring. It must've been what it was like when guys started showing up on WCW. I didn't catch on to the NWO until most of those guys were already there. So this was cool.
> 
> I'm hoping AEW continues the trend of giving indie guys their big break and not just become a retirement home for WWE guys like WCW did. Those guys are great, but if they don't invest in the youth their longevity will be in question.


in the post-match interview Cody said that they won't be having PPV's every month, and that they'll only have 2 or 3 big $50 PPV's per year, so nothing to worry about there. Next big one is probably All Out in August.


----------



## Hangman

Great pop and looks great.

Can't wait for Moxley!


----------



## 751161

Loved everything about this moment. The obvious history between Jericho & Moxley being shown was great, I loved Jericho's reaction and seeing Moxley & Omega interact literally made me almost pass out. I couldn't believe what I was watching. :banderas

It's crazy how a different environment can make someone feel so fresh and different. Can't wait until he gets his hands on a mic.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

I'm gonna get shit on for this but that felt like a Hogan joining the NWO moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Fourth Wall said:


> Loved everything about this moment. The obvious history between Jericho & Moxley being shown was great, I loved Jericho's reaction and seeing Moxley & Omega interact literally made me almost pass out. I couldn't believe what I was watching. :banderas
> 
> It's crazy how a different environment can make someone feel so fresh and different. Can't wait until he gets his hands on a mic.


You could also see Mox when he got in the ring basically look like he was breaking free of the WWE shackles and was finally free and invigorated to do what he wants and show some real personality and not be goofy anymore which he always hated.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm gonna get shit on for this but that felt like a Hogan joining the NWO moment.


If AEW could go Cena and Cena turns heel that would be the Hogan joinng nWo moment.

imagine. Cena joining AEW by helping Dean win his match vs Omega at the next PPV


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Boldgerg

I've never been a huge fan, but I see the potential in him, and last night his debut was a fucking MOMENT.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I really hope when ever someone jumps into match, even someone in AEW they dont play their music and they just have them run down to make it seem unscripted.

its always dumb when a wrestler interrupts a match and they play their music.


----------



## bmack086

I’ve never been a fan of Dean in WWE. I think in a work rate era his in ring work is subpar. 

But, he clearly has charisma and is great on the mic. If booked well, he could honestly be a big star. WWE should be pretty worried about losing him.


----------



## Chan Hung

I think I said this earlier but I have not marked out that hard since good Lord I don't even remember it's been so many years yesterday was a great night of pro wrestling and it felt genuine and it was not scripted or any of that G-rated garbage that we keep having to deal with on the other station I love the WWE but lately they've been such a let-down they deserve this


----------



## Chan Hung

My mom even said...why couldn't Dean be like this tough in the WWE :lol :lol


----------



## bradatar

Frantics said:


> yeh didn't you see he used the AA on kenny when throwing him off, lel. Being serious though, i 100% agree with ya, it'd be cool to see him use his old school finisher, that big ass glam slam he did, that was so nasty.




That’s a filthy move and worthy of a finisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

I love the whole aesthetic.

Black ropes. Grey ring.


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> I love the whole aesthetic.
> 
> Black ropes. Grey ring.


 moxley vs omega is gonna be a generational classic. moxley had to come, at the end of the show I had absolutely no faith anymore , then when Jericho's promo went too long you could see it!


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> moxley vs omega is gonna be a generational classic. moxley had to come, at the end of the show I had absolutely no faith anymore , then when Jericho's promo went too long you could see it!


I actually thought Cody was going to come out.

Jericho going on about how AEW should thank him and how they've been building towards their feud on the RTDoN series on YouTube for months. 

When the crowd starting cheering though and then they showed Moxley coming through the crowd, I lost my shit.


----------



## RiverFenix

birthday_massacre said:


> I really hope when ever someone jumps into match, even someone in AEW they dont play their music and they just have them run down to make it seem unscripted.
> 
> its always dumb when a wrestler interrupts a match and they play their music.


I mentioned the same earlier and completely agree. Part of the greatness of the Moxley debut last night was the growing roar from the crowd as more people started noticing. At first the pop was just from the people he walked past who first noticed them, and then those close by who turned to see what the commotion close to them was about sorta deal. I'm not sure when the tron might have caught Mox, but it wasn't until most of the crowd has already figured it out. 

If the sound guy was sitting in production with all the songs at his finger tips - potentially they could react quickly to hit the music when the run-in is only half way down the ramp or whatever, but it should never proceed the invader's action. That makes zero sense. And even then there would be no kayfabe reason for the music to be played. Entrance music is for the promotion of the fight being sold to the fan - any run-in is extracurricular and would be frowned upon by the company.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

birthday_massacre said:


> If AEW could go Cena and Cena turns heel that would be the Hogan joinng nWo moment.
> 
> imagine. Cena joining AEW by helping Dean win his match vs Omega at the next PPV


Cena couldn't lace Hogan's boots.

I hope Cena never joins AEW. He would ruin the perfect Mox/MJF/Omega/Jericho/Page/Punk main event scene they are going to have.

He stayed superman far too long to ever make a heel turn believable now and if you read his recent interviews he does nothing but blame talent for not getting over and kisses Vince's ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I mentioned the same earlier and completely agree. Part of the greatness of the Moxley debut last night was the growing roar from the crowd as more people started noticing. At first the pop was just from the people he walked past who first noticed them, and then those close by who turned to see what the commotion close to them was about sorta deal. I'm not sure when the tron might have caught Mox, but it wasn't until most of the crowd has already figured it out.
> 
> If the sound guy was sitting in production with all the songs at his finger tips - potentially they could react quickly to hit the music when the run-in is only half way down the ramp or whatever, but it should never proceed the invader's action. That makes zero sense. And even then there would be no kayfabe reason for the music to be played. Entrance music is for the promotion of the fight being sold to the fan - any run-in is extracurricular and would be frowned upon by the company.


they dont need the music during the run it, just at the end. It makes more sense logic wise.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Moxley’s debut match will be June 29th*

Give him a good warm up match for the big one with Omega at All Out. And with Mox's character he showed last night, could be face or heel. I'd say put him in there with someone like Janela. Somone who can put up a fight but still take a lot of punishment.


----------



## Prosper

*Re: Moxley’s debut match will be June 29th*

I'd be okay with maybe a Moxley vs MJF match or against Janela. Nice meaningful win to warm him up. I wouldn't put him against Omega too soon though. Can't have Omega losing too much, too soon. And Moxley NEEDS to win his first big match right out the gate. I would wait until the TV debut to start the Omega/Moxley rivalry. That way Omega can win the inevitable tiebreaker Jericho/Omega 3, before losing clean to Moxley.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Moxley’s debut match will be June 29th*

I assume he just replaces PAC in the 6 man tag?


----------



## Hangman

Erik. said:


> I assume he just replaces PAC in the 6 man tag?


The more Mox we see the better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: Moxley’s debut match will be June 29th*

Mox is such a better name than ‘Dean Ambrose’ - you can chant Mox


----------



## Erik.

Already at over a million views.


----------



## Hangman

Erik. said:


> Already at over a million views.


I've said it before and I'll say it again. People still like wrestling.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Erik. said:


> I actually thought Cody was going to come out.
> 
> Jericho going on about how AEW should thank him and how they've been building towards their feud on the RTDoN series on YouTube for months.
> 
> When the crowd starting cheering though and then they showed Moxley coming through the crowd, I lost my shit.


I'm not going to lie I was so convinced that he was going to take the Joker slot in the battle royal that when he didn't I figured he really was taking a break from wrestling.


----------



## Erik.

Ultron said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. People still like wrestling.


And that isn't even a fucking official AEW YouTube page :lol :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Moxley’s debut match will be June 29th*

Make Hangman job to him :lol

I am not sure if he is a heel or a face, so that make harder to predict who is he going against. I guess they could put him against Havoc in a hardcore match, but it is too soon for that, that deserves a bigger stage and buld up. Jungle Boy maybe?


----------



## Erik.

Moxley back on that scene.


----------



## AEWMoxley

He's the reason I'll be regularly watching AEW after I stopped watching WWE a while ago.

Tremendous moment to close the PPV, and it was glorious hearing Jim Ross making the call.


----------



## Y.2.J

Fucking Mox.

I thought he was going to debut but I didn't want to get my hopes up.

But fuck that's so special. MOX IN AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Moxley back on that scene.


:mark :mark :mark

But we have to wait 3 months .

But.....we get Mox vs. Pentagon and Omega (probably) in the same month.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Seeing how Ambrose is treated like a superstar will cause more unhappy WWE people to leave. Holy fuck imagine if AEW poach guys like Kevin Owens and Braun Strowman :mark


----------



## Y.2.J

Props to Mox man.

It takes some special people to say no to the machine that is WWE and know your worth and go on your own.

Mox, Cody, Young Bucks, Omega, Page all have balls of steel.


----------



## Life010

Erik. said:


> Moxley back on that scene.


Renee Young, does this mean she's done with WWE?


----------



## thisissting

Hopefully he picks his game up from wwe where I didn't care for him much at all. Got the feeling he trying a stone cold type gimmick and would be worried that he can come up with something original enough. We will see though. His mic work hopefully improves if he has more away in this company.


----------



## looper007

Even though he was in one of the biggest factions in WWE history and won a ton of stuff in WWE. Last night was the first time, he legit looked like a main eventer superstar. As I say let the talent be themselves and they will shine, and Moxley definitely took the bull by the horns and came out bigger then ever. AEW might be the right place for him.


----------



## Mox Girl

I am sooooo jealous of anybody who gets to see Mox wrestle in person now. The way things are going for me, I'll likely never see him in person again cos I can no longer afford to go to the USA for wrestling  So unless AEW gets big enough to tour internationally (here's hoping), I'll have to enjoy him on my screen and not in person. If they did shows in Australia, I'd scrape enough money together to go if I could see Mox though.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132781867478859777
Apparently Mox will be on Talk is Jericho this Wednesday. I imagine we will get some insight on him leaving WWE and joining AEW. Or they'll just tell ghost stories again.


----------



## patpat

*The Mox*

Can we all agree Moxley is one of the smartest guy today? Dude somehow managed to leave the company while being treated decently and like a big deal. There is no way they were thinking he was going straight to aew, they would have absolutely have him do the back shaving with the revival :lol 
Do you think Mox worked Vince and company into a worked shoot to convince them he was actually leaving totally/taking a break from wrestling? :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: The Mox*

I feel bad for his wife. You know Vince is going to take out his anger on her.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: The Mox*

I do get the feeling that WWE thought he was coming back after he filmed his movie LOL


----------



## Jables

*Re: The Mox*

Very few people seem to know that he and Jericho are pretty good friends. It wouldn't surprise me if this was planned by them a long time ago. We'll likely get the ass covering "legal" version of how everything went down, when Moxley does Talk is Jericho on Wednesday, but how it actually went down probably wont be known for a long time.


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I feel bad for his wife. You know Vince is going to take out his anger on her.


 she is booked for an event in the summer where he will wrestle his fellow aew partner Fenix of the lucha bros. 
? at least she is on the poster


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: The Mox*

The only reason WWE treated him that way was to milk that sweet sweet cash from the Shield titty one more time. Guaranteed he lied about where he was headed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The Mox*

The Mox says *Finally The Shield have left the building*. :fuckyeah


----------



## reyfan

*Re: The Mox*

Kurt Angle did the same in with jumping to TNA, hopefully this leads to a better career for Dean/Mox and not him coming crawling back in 10 years because he can barely walk.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Is it weird he went right after Omega? Two guys the crowd will want to cheer, it would be a mistake for either to go heel...

Just sounds almost like booking in to a corner?


----------



## Chan Hung

On Monday Renee Young will probably be taken to the shed LOL but in all seriousness I think MOX did really well he played his cards right in the WWE and then he played his cards right at the casino of aew you see what I did there LOL


----------



## Irig

*Re: The Mox*

For WWE every wrestling promotion other than them is an Indy promotion so Mox telling them he would be doing Indy's isn't a lie, as according to WWE, AEW would be Indy Promotion ...

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Life010 said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moxley back on that scene.
> 
> 
> 
> Renee Young, does this mean she's done with WWE?
Click to expand...

Guess Monday we will find out :lol


----------



## imthegame19

reyfan said:


> Kurt Angle did the same in with jumping to TNA, hopefully this leads to a better career for Dean/Mox and not him coming crawling back in 10 years because he can barely walk.


With Angle he had baggage with the bad pill addiction at the time. So Vince let him out of his contract early to go get help. WWE didn't want that Kurt Angle at the time or did he ever see TNA as real competition.


As for Dean/Mox let's not forget 9 months ago he was planned to main event Wrestlemania against Reigns. Heck 6 months ago he beat the current Universal Champion on a ppv. Not many guys who are former World Champs, grand slam and consistently booked near the top of the card. With faction like Shield to always turn to. Would be brave enough to leave Vince. For majority of wrestlers a career like Ambrose was having in WWE would be great.


I'm sure if he resigned, Vince would have put him in Smackdown or something and he would have had a few more WWE title reigns. But booking of his career would always be up and down like it was the last 5 years. He would have to do plenty of comedy stuff he didn't want and dumb angles he didn't want. While many Shield reunions and break ups etc.


Jon Moxley doesn't want to wrestle forever or be doing it in his mid 40s. So if he wanted more out of his career he bet on himself. Having AEW as a option and opportunity to wrestle with great in-ring talent. While still getting paid that WWE type money and being on major tv network. Well had to be a dream sneario for Moxley. Now the guy can be himself and do what he wants creatively. While still being a main event wrestler on a big stage.


----------



## imthegame19

Irig said:


> For WWE every wrestling promotion other than them is an Indy promotion so Mox telling them he would be doing Indy's isn't a lie, as according to WWE, AEW would be Indy Promotion ...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


Nah not with being on TNT or having billionaire owners like the Khans and most of AEW main event talent rejecting WWE deals. Stephanie even mentioned AEW as competition at MITB. There is a reason why Vince is freaking out and holding wrestlers hostage. Even around 2009-2010 when TNA was growing. He would never not let mid card or jobbers out of deals when they asked for release. He's clearly scared of AEW growing into serious competiton. Which is why he is trying to keep everyone he can on long term deals. While if a guy is unhappy. He's refusing to release them and if they don't wrestle he just adds that time to their contract. 



If Moxley told Vince he wanted a break and was gonna do some indies. Then would consider coming back. He only did that so Vince wouldn't add 8 months to his contract that he missed being hurt in 2018. Vince didn't want to piss him off so he took Moxley word for it. Since you don't want to force a guy you want around long term to stay extra 8 months like that. If Moxley did actually tell Vince he wasn't going to AEW. Well I'm sure Vince is pretty furious right now. I'm sure he thought it was possibility. But I think he was hoping if he gave Ambrose a good send off he would come back and not go to AEW.


----------



## ShaWWE

It says a lot that he was willing to sign a multi-year deal with AEW, but the WWE couldn't even get him back for one more year.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: The Mox*



imthegame19 said:


> With Angle he had baggage with the bad pill addiction at the time. So Vince let him out of his contract early to go get help. WWE didn't want that Kurt Angle at the time or did he ever see TNA as real competition.
> 
> 
> As for Dean/Mox let's not forget 9 months ago he was planned to main event Wrestlemania against Reigns. Heck 6 months ago he beat the current Universal Champion on a ppv. Not many guys who are former World Champs, grand slam and consistently booked near the top of the card. With faction like Shield to always turn to. Would be brave enough to leave Vince. For majority of wrestlers a career like Ambrose was having in WWE would be great.
> 
> 
> I'm sure if he resigned, Vince would have put him in Smackdown or something and he would have had a few more WWE title reigns. But booking of his career would always be up and down like it was the last 5 years. He would have to do plenty of comedy stuff he didn't want and dumb angles he didn't want. While many Shield reunions and break ups etc.
> 
> 
> Jon Moxley doesn't want to wrestle forever or be doing it in his mid 40s. So if he wanted more out of his career he bet on himself. Having AEW as a option and opportunity to wrestle with great in-ring talent. While still getting paid that WWE type money and being on major tv network. Well had to be a dream sneario for Moxley. Now the guy can be himself and do what he wants creatively. While still being a main event wrestler on a big stage.


Dean/Mox has his health which I am glad for, but he did become quite lazy up until his injury and return, hopefully he can get out of his funk.


----------



## llj

How many WWE marks out there still think Dean leaving is a work even after THIS? I bet still a lot, WWE diehards are a delusional if declining bunch.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: The Mox*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I feel bad for his wife. You know Vince is going to take out his anger on her.




Renee is fucked she may join the kiss my ass club on Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## What A Maneuver

birthday_massacre said:


> I really hope when ever someone jumps into match, even someone in AEW they dont play their music and they just have them run down to make it seem unscripted.
> 
> its always dumb when a wrestler interrupts a match and they play their music.


Yeah, their music hitting when they're a surprise is pretty nonsensical and hokey. That's what made Mox's debut so electric. You got to hear every single person losing their minds when he showed up. There's something truly special about a pop going higher and higher.

On the topic of music, I wonder what his theme will sound like. Anything's gonna be an improvement over his Bob "spark plug" Holly wwe theme.


----------



## imthegame19

reyfan said:


> Dean/Mox has his health which I am glad for, but he did become quite lazy up until his injury and return, hopefully he can get out of his funk.


I dunno if he was lazy really. He more was going through the motions at times. When he was doing same old thing with long Miz feuds or Shield reunions. Which is why he left because he clearly wasn't happy. Even though most guys in his position and making his type of money would have been thrilled.


----------



## UperTaker

https://twitter.com/JonMoxley/status/1132868564132741120


Oh God, like not enough surprise. MOX to NJPW?


----------



## ElTerrible

UperTaker said:


> https://twitter.com/JonMoxley/status/1132868564132741120
> 
> 
> Oh God, like not enough surprise. MOX to NJPW?


Like he said, he´s touring the indies...AEW, New Japan...0


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: The Mox*



bradatar said:


> Renee is fucked she may join the kiss my ass club on Monday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He´d have a $100M lawsuit on his hands the next day....


----------



## ElTerrible

Life010 said:


> Renee Young, does this mean she's done with WWE?


 Probably just negotiated a good contract given that there were rumours she had offers from ESPN it would not be shocking to see her have some sort of out clauses. Or she just signed a one year deal to begin with.


----------



## Chan Hung

ShaWWE said:


> It says a lot that he was willing to sign a multi-year deal with AEW, but the WWE couldn't even get him back for one more year.


Exactly Vince McMahon expected Moxley to stay but Moxley did the right move


----------



## Erik.

Life010 said:


> Renee Young, does this mean she's done with WWE?



Nah. 

Commentators are allowed to do this. Renee and Graves have both done small independent events in the past.


----------



## patpat

yeahbaby! said:


> Is it weird he went right after Omega? Two guys the crowd will want to cheer, it would be a mistake for either to go heel...
> 
> Just sounds almost like booking in to a corner?


 none of them are going to turn heel. That's such a wwe-like way :lol 
Moxley is a chaos-I dont give a fuck guy who does what he wants. Omega is a face of the company-like face. I dont see why they cant feud.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I will always respect the fact that Moxley outcarnied Vince in this modern era. After receiving one of the best sendoffs in recent memory and going out on top with WWE making Network specials and tweeting about your departure when thinking you'll be back after taking time off to recharge batteries...only to blindside them and head to AEW and NJPW, making a splash in the industry everyone knew you should have made.

Pretty awesome. Old Vince would have *never* let Moxley get away with that.


----------



## Asuka842

So I'm assuming that he has a similar deal to Jericho and Kenny where he can work both AEW and NJPW then.


----------



## patpat

Asuka842 said:


> So I'm assuming that he has a similar deal to Jericho and Kenny where he can work both AEW and NJPW then.


 people misunderstood their deal. They cant work both like they want. Khan explained it pretty well, they are exclusive aew talent in America, but when their schedule is light ( like right now) they can work some international dates if aew agrees and checks everything before. 
It's the same contract as the lucha brothers, they can work dates in Mexico when their schedule allows it. But since they mostly work with AAA in Mexico...

He is not working omega since he is already In another match. I think both omega and Moxley are going to win their matches at fight for the fallen and fyter fest.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: Moxley’s debut match will be June 29th*

Good question! I'm going to assume it's an event with less implication than Don and the upcoming All Out ppv. With that logic I'm guessing maybe someone lower down the card for him to smash and look good. Page has to stay looking strong, so I think he's out. Same with Jericho. I think it's almost a given it's be Moxley/Omega at AO, so I think that's out too.


----------



## Erik.

Put his logo on a black shirt and I'd buy it.


----------



## RiverFenix

So Moxley is working NJPW now - so he's freelancing and not AEW exclusive? Or is AEW just allowing him work while they're not producing regular television? I'm surprised they're letting other promotions have the first matches with Mox vs Penta for example. Are these shows taped and widely available?


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Put his logo on a black shirt and I'd buy it.


This is ridiculously creative. It's an hour glass, times up, time is fleeting etc but also if you turn it sideways it looks like an infinity symbol - and "Ambrose" means immortal. 

You can get MOX out of the symbol hourglass vantage point if you have rounded sides to the M as well. So you don't need to turn it on it's side to get MOX per se.


----------



## Erik.

Jon Moxley vs. Darby Allin has been booked at an indie event for NEW.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JoePanther

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwlJEAc6S_w

Moxley theme


----------



## Balls Mahoney

Just hope he changes up his moveset and drops all the corny shit he would do in WWE. The little turn he'd do with his foot off the turnbuckle used to infuriate me as well as the slow-motion rebound closeline thing from the ropes.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

The corny shit being dropped is a safe bet if you've listened to any of the interviews he's done since leaving WWE. I'm still not convinced WWE were to blame for his in-ring sucking for all those years but I'm willing to go into his matches from now on with an open mind. Maybe he'll wrestle better without having to wear jeans.


----------



## kristie wilson

MJF said:


> Put his logo on a black shirt and I'd buy it.


me too. I like it.


----------

